# Unleash the beast...........cb



## Trim-Tex

Looking for qaulified, highly professional, expert finishers with an open mind to try the best corner bead on the planet. We will ship you a full box of 8' 9' or 10' mud set 90 or 3/4r. mud set bullnose plus roller.
Please send your contact info and shipping address to [email protected]


















Metal dents and Vinyl doesn't!
Paper on any plastic or metal bead will blister on impact and have shiners on install!

We have a better solution: Mud Set Corner Beads with 350% more bonding suface + no edge cracking, dents or blisters. MSBeads are faster to install having no paper flanges to bed in, our micro peforations provide a fast self leveling feature and super straight apex line and the fill coat can be applied immediatly.
All these important benefits for 20% less than paper faced metal and 1/2 the price of paper covered plastic beads.
Please try them and see for yourself.
Joe


----------



## gazman

Cool Joe, I am in.


----------



## Stopper

Looks interesting, they'd probably box well too.

Paper faced metal beads build the corners out aboutr 2mm, how much do these build the corners out?

I've used similar plastic beads made for wet areas but the holes were larger and fewer and they built the corners out alot.


----------



## drywall guy158

gota basement job coming up and lots of c.b. in it !! this would be sweet :thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

Thanks Joe ! Info sent.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

I got this video earlier today via TrimTex facebook page - looks like pretty tough bead.


----------



## Philma Crevices

time to break out my dingy old bead hopper and check this stuff out :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> Looking for qaulified, highly professional, expert finishers with an open mind.


GOOD LUCK:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## cazna

:thumbsup: Good on ya trim tex.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Our offer is good in: Australia, New Zealand, all of North America,Germany and Moscow and I'm working on UK

Hoppers, compound tubes, continuous flow, mud heads or blade it on. Don't be Afraid to upgrade :thumbsup:

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kiwiman

Yep cheers :thumbsup: great job Trim-tex, I've been wanting to try an alternative to paper face metal bullnose for a long time but can't get anything else here.


----------



## boco

Nice. Thanks Joe. Also got a chance to use the care package you sent me last week. 
200' Magic corner. Very easy to install and coat. Pretty much a no brainer verses SF or NC on vaulted ceilings.
Black widow sanding head. Very nice . Definately a keeper. Lightweight and a beast for butts, seams, bead, and angles. After 9000sqft still have same pad and paper I started with. Definately will be using for sanding paint in between coats as well.
Sanding sponges are also top notch. I kinda prefer the original style but the single and duel angle ones work as intended.


----------



## TonyM

Looks like the external 90 flares out a bit too far for my liking. I'd be dubious about mud sticking to plastic too. I'll be sticking with USG tape ons.


----------



## boco

TonyM said:


> Looks like the external 90 flares out a bit too far for my liking. I'd be dubious about mud sticking to plastic too. I'll be sticking with USG tape ons.


 Well i used to be a Usg guy but with mudmax and some pointers from Joe i am a believer in TT.


----------



## alltex

Thanks ,can,t wait to try it !


----------



## carpentaper

I've been using the Mud Max lately for lots of patches over glossy paints. I start by adding some water to my empty pan and then adding mudmax and mixing it in the water first before adding my quickset. i have been having no bonding issues with hotmud/glossy paint on this job:thumbsup: the buttboards also worked great. easiest butt joint i ever finished. except for when someone actually puts the buttjoint on the up-joist instead of the one next to it.


----------



## PETE

this is just another reason trim-tex stands out above the rest. my customers always love the look. thank you :thumbup:


----------



## fr8train

I'll give it a go! contact info sent


----------



## getplastered

Just used this stuff on my last job...here's my take on it;

First, I was getting sick of the glue...it's hard to be clean when you're trying to be fast...and that sh!t does not come off the walls if you miss the corner.

The bead is a lot sharper than the traditional tt vinyl...love the crispness of the corner.

It's a modestly forgiving bead even if its not set perfectly on the corner...you can float it fairly easy even if the bead is set one way or the other...no more staples to get in the way too.

It really sticks...once rolled it's pretty tough to pull off.

No blisters.

One thing I did notice is that The "I" beam down the center is a b!tch to cut with snips...compared to the old bead...guess ill need to invest in a new pair.

Hopefully I can still cash in on a box even though I've already played with a couple sticks!


----------



## Stopper

I've sent you an email too. Also sent my local suppliers contact link, they can give it a lot more exposure locally, they're the only local speciality drywall finishing store in town. :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Yep cheers :thumbsup: great job Trim-tex, I've been wanting to try an alternative to paper face metal bullnose for a long time but can't get anything else here.


Same here Kiwi cant get sh*t here Just started 2 get beads over here and always lookin out for new stuff 2 try:thumbsup:


----------



## jackleg

trim, please include me in your great give-away trial packages... i have convinced my supplier to carry many of your state of the art products.... thanks


----------



## Trim-Tex

Trim-Tex roller tool install 90 and 3/4 bullnose 
This tool is included with your bead trial










TapePro tool works awesome for 90 MSB only!
This roller is fantastic and we are importing them for North America (Coming soon)


I will answer any questions tomorrow 
BTW the offer is not closed and everyone is all in 

Joe


----------



## Mudshark

Count me in too Joe, I really like the idea of using mud rather than glue to stick them on. Only reason I didn't use more of your products was I kept making a mess with that spray can of glue and overspray. I will send you a PM.


----------



## getplastered

You got that right mudshark...But I still stayed loyal!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Count me in too!
I'll make a good promotional video for you Joe 
Kick Myron Ferguson to the curb! You need a new fresh look! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> Trim-Tex roller tool install 90 and 3/4 bullnose
> This tool is included with your bead trial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TapePro tool works awesome for 90 MSB only!
> This roller is fantastic and we are importing them for North America (Coming soon)
> 
> 
> I will answer any questions tomorrow
> BTW the offer is not closed and everyone is all in
> 
> Joe


I don't know Joe ?????????

I tried the roller you sent in the top pick (finally) on some bull nose. I did a few sticks, then picked up the tapepro roller (bottom pic) . It works sweet on the bull nose too. So I installed 50 ten foot sticks with that one. I liked the way it spread the mud better, it pushed it into the holes better.

Also, you need to make a different type of mud max for the Canadian Market. For guys like me who forget it in their van during the winter....... need some with anti freeze in it.

And I put 2 cap fulls in a pan mix the first time I tried the mud max. (you call for one:whistling2 The mud is still stuck on my work clothes, works real good:thumbup:


----------



## getplastered

PrecisionTaping said:


> Count me in too!
> I'll make a good promotional video for you Joe
> Kick Myron Ferguson to the curb! You need a new fresh look! :thumbsup:


Ha ha...cocky bastard...I love it..."that new and improved drywall guy".:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

For Canadian Market we can add Malibu Rum and magic dust from BC so you will be addicted to sniffing, mixing, sanding and sanding and more sanding. :whistling2:

Ultimate freeze protection!


----------



## justadrywallguy

Hope I get to try this out, those butt boards and shower trim samples where great.


----------



## justadrywallguy

Trim-Tex said:


> Trim-Tex roller tool install 90 and 3/4 bullnose
> This tool is included with your bead trial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TapePro tool works awesome for 90 MSB only!
> This roller is fantastic and we are importing them for North America (Coming soon)
> 
> 
> I will answer any questions tomorrow
> BTW the offer is not closed and everyone is all in
> 
> Joe


The bottom roller looks more useful than the top one. Easier to get the bead squared up correctly.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

getplastered said:


> Ha ha...cocky bastard...I love it..."that new and improved drywall guy".:thumbsup:


ohh...I like that! Thats what I should open up my videos with from now on.
Hi, Im Brian! That new and improved drywall guy! :thumbsup:
Hehe! Perfect! :laughing:


----------



## Trim-Tex

FYI: MSBeads will not work well with all other rollers that are designed to embed paper flanges (tabs) those tools do not fit correctly and push at the ends of our flanges (wrong places) 

For the most part you don't really need to roll ours just center it up with your fingers in four spots (top, mid, bottom) then lightly rub the handle of taping knife down the nose once and immediately apply your fill coat. Remember any bead with paper tabs needs to dry completly 1-2 days before you can fill coat it.

using our single roller first stick bead to drywall then center one area of the bead near the middle then put roller on that spot and lightly roll up and then down once and that should do it, immediatly apply your fill coat. Single roller pushes near the nose on both sides and centers the bead and pushes excess mud quickly through our micro perferations for a self leveling result.

Tom G's 4 wheel high performance roller tool works the same and has shown a 100% record of centering the bead.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Trying to load test results.


----------



## moore

Br549


----------



## Trim-Tex

I will be in Edmonton, and Red Deer AB this coming week Monday-Friday doing MSBead installation demos for a couple large contractors and the Home hardware show. Anybody in that area wants to meet up PM me.
Joe


----------



## Stopper

Received mine today!, Thank you Trimtex, they look impressive, That Mudset adjustable inside corner bead looks interesting, probably better than nocoat


----------



## drywall guy158

got mine today also! THANKS TRIM-TEX !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stopper

If I want to order more where would be the best place to order them from?, I live in New Zealand.
Any idea what the shipping costs were for the box you sent me?


----------



## cazna

Stopper said:


> If I want to order more where would be the best place to order them from?, I live in New Zealand.
> Any idea what the shipping costs were for the box you sent me?


They sent them to NZ?? I didnt think they would, But can we get any, They may be great but would you do an overseas order just for them.


----------



## Stopper

cazna said:


> They sent them to NZ?? I didnt think they would, But can we get any, They may be great but would you do an overseas order just for them.


 Depends on the freight. If I like them I'd have to order a heap to keep me going, Even if freight doubled the cost they'd still be as cheap as metal beads.
I could always ask my local supplier if they'd start stocking them


----------



## Trim-Tex

http://www.wallboardtools.com.au/contact.htm

Please contact customer service at Wallboard Tools AU
They sent out our products to you and have 4 distribution centers covering Australia and New Zealand . They are a family owned company that sells to most dealers in your area and they do a fantastic job promoting, stocking and delivering Trim-Tex products. Wallboard is Trim-Tex down under!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## jswain

Trim-Tex said:


> http://www.wallboardtools.com.au/contact.htm
> 
> Please contact customer service at Wallboard Tools AU
> They sent out our products to you and have 4 distribution centers covering Australia and New Zealand . They are a family owned company that sells to most dealers in your area and they do a fantastic job promoting, stocking and delivering Trim-Tex products. Wallboard is Trim-Tex down under!
> 
> Cheers, Joe


Will reply to Stopper and Cazna offline about Wallboard supplying these great Trim-Tex products into NZ


----------



## Kiwiman

Mine arrived today too, thanks Trim-Tex you are my new best friend :thumbsup: 
It came with 2 free T-shirts, a roller, and a book and some samples.
Hey 2Buck, ya hear that? .......* 2 f r e e T - S h i r t s* :whistling2:
I like the idea of this style of bead so I'm itchin to try it, that adjustable offset bead looks interesting too. 
And did I mention the *2 f r e e T - S h i r t s*...... 2Buck?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Mine arrived today too, thanks Trim-Tex you are my new best friend
> It came with 2 free T-shirts, a roller, and a book and some samples.
> Hey 2Buck, ya hear that? .......* 2 f r e e T - S h i r t s*
> I like the idea of this style of bead so I'm itchin to try it, that adjustable offset bead looks interesting too.
> And did I mention the *2 f r e e T - S h i r t s*...... 2Buck?


But.....................but.......................but







...............








how come kiwiman got "T" shirts, and not me.

He got 2 and I got none


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> how come kiwiman got "T" shirts, and not me.
> 
> He got 2 and I got none


So are you going to add Joe's name to your sig line, too? :whistling2:


----------



## jswain

Sorry Guys gotta explain that the samples sent to NZ came from Wallboard Tools in Australia and not directly from Trim-Tex. The shirts came from us so *please don't give Trim-Tex too much of a hard time about not sending shirts*!!


----------



## gazman

Are these like the ones your talking about.:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

jswain said:


> Sorry Guys gotta explain that the samples sent to NZ came from Wallboard Tools in Australia and not directly from Trim-Tex. The shirts came from us so *please don't give Trim-Tex too much of a hard time about not sending shirts*!!


Well there you go, 2buck. A simple explanation. Wallboard has got all Trim-Tex's t-shirts.


----------



## jswain

Damn Gazman - the cats really out of the bag now.....


----------



## Mudshark

Got the email today. bead is waiting for me to pick up at my local supply store. :thumbsup: Shirt and roller to follow. 


Thanks Trim Tex.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Are these like the ones your talking about.:whistling2:


All you need is a silver fern on the black one and you'll look like a NZ rugby player :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

T shirts, I like t shirts.....but I love hockey! I get to go to the Habs vs. Oilers game in oil town tomorrow. My first all Canada game.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> T shirts, I like t shirts.....but I love hockey! I get to go to the Habs vs. Oilers game in oil town tomorrow. My first all Canada game.


Your going to a hockey game in Canada









Your very brave, Hockey games can become very violent in Canada, lots of fist fights and so forth. If you want to be safe, you should wear a Calgary flames goalie mask, and a Toronto Maple Leafs sweater. Nobody will touch you if you do that:whistling2:

And thanks for no "T" shirt trim-tex


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Your going to a hockey game in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your very brave, Hockey games can become very violent in Canada, lots of fist fights and so forth. If you want to be safe, you should wear a Calgary flames goalie mask, and a Toronto Maple Leafs sweater. Nobody will touch you if you do that:whistling2:
> 
> And thanks for no "T" shirt trim-tex


Bahaha! That was a little rough 2buck. Give trim-tex a break. lol.
They did send us some beads! Although I hope mine come with a shirt and yours didn't :laughing:


----------



## Mudshark

And give Calgary a break. Dont think anyone wearing some Calgary colours would want to have that Maple Leaf shirt on. Maybe nobody would touch them but...


----------



## Philma Crevices

Met with our area rep today. Super nice guy. Stoked with the new beads to give a try. He came with a few goodies as well :thumbup: The sanding blocks look pretty good. He told me they are made in the same factory as 3M's, but have a lesser cost :thumbsup:. Im sure they'll hold up better than the Nortons we've been using... those have been junk. 

I'll be giving the Black Widow sander a go and see how it pans out. Thanks Trim-Tex!


----------



## Trim-Tex

2 buck I bought you a shirt at the game tonight and I'll send it next week. So cheer up please. If this cool t doesn't do it maybe all members at DWT can send you a shirt from their areas .

Joe


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> 2 buck I bought you a shirt at the game tonight and I'll send it next week. So cheer up please. If this cool t doesn't do it maybe all members at DWT can send you a shirt from their areas .
> 
> Joe


You know I'm teasing joe (since your a hawks fan:whistling2. I don't need a "T" shirt

Just tell kiwiman you made a mistake in sending him 2 "T" shirts, and to send them back:thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Good advice as we have 2 huge rugby dudes going to Kiwiman's house to repo the shirts.


----------



## VANMAN

Trim-Tex said:


> Good advice as we have 2 huge rugby dudes going to Kiwiman's house to repo the shirts.[/QU
> Forget the rugby how is the beads and the uk comin on Joe?


----------



## Trim-Tex

we are working on that on Richie, please be patient.
Joe


----------



## Kiwiman

Trim-Tex said:


> Good advice as we have 2 huge rugby dudes going to Kiwiman's house to repo the shirts.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Other than Vanman (we have contacted your supplier) I hope everyone has received their Mud Set Beads and roller, if not please let us know. 

Have a nice Sunday everyone!


----------



## mudslingr

Trim-Tex said:


> Other than Vanman (we have contacted your supplier) I hope everyone has received their Mud Set Beads and roller, if not please let us know.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday everyone!


I'm not feelin' the love this time around Joe ! Or were you talking about the boys across the pond ?


----------



## carpentaper

Mine are at the UPS across the street from me. I'll get them tomorrow after work. Thank you so much Joe. I can't wait to try the beads.


----------



## jackleg

Trim, received my package recently and can't wait to give them a try... will report and alert my supplier.. thanks


----------



## chris

Thanks again Joe at TrimTex:thumbsup: Received our samples and roller. doing a small addition early next week and will be testing it out. I cant lie as we have experimented with your previous beads using mud to stick em. This product is designed much better for that application.I live the shirt... the guys are going to be jealous


----------



## Trim-Tex

Please view our video as it has helpful tips and info:





 

Just a reminder to make sure you have clearance for the I Beam on our 90 MSBead.
Simple change on your knife angle as you trim your board when hanging.

Have a nice day and enjoy the warm weather. Joe


----------



## getplastered

mudslingr said:


> I'm not feelin' the love this time around Joe ! Or were you talking about the boys across the pond ?


Same here sir mudslinger....seems the boys in the GWN are being discriminated against...that's it...I'm boycotting tt rigid...:whistling2:


----------



## getplastered

Oh, and btw Joe, I just used an entire box of the ms bead on my latest project...:whistling2:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Vanman: we have sent 2 emails to your supplier, so far no response from them and our 3rd email will go today.

Mudslingr, Your packages were returned back to our distributor in Ontario, Wallboard Trim & Tool and they have re shipped. we have also sent another package from Illinois too.

GetPlastered, I'm not sure what is going on as it's late in the day, I will solve in the morning. Can you please PM me all your info, t shirt size and a list of what you requested. We are happy you are using our products...Thanks!

Please watch this video: 




 
Tom G's Video:


----------



## gazman

Hi Joe. I left my details sometime ago but still have not seen or heard anything.


----------



## Philma Crevices

Trim-Tex said:


> Can you please PM me all your info, t shirt size and a list of what you requested. We are happy you are using our products...Thanks!
> 
> Please watch this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1A4BYY4KLE
> 
> Tom G's Video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L86BryXAujU


Ohh I see how it is :whistling2: 
You have to be a Canuck to git a shirt around here


----------



## mudslingr

Trim-Tex said:


> Mudslingr, Your packages were returned back to our distributor in Ontario, Wallboard Trim & Tool and they have re shipped. we have also sent another package from Illinois too.
> 
> 
> 
> Please watch this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1A4BYY4KLE
> 
> Tom G's Video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L86BryXAujU


Thanks Joe ! I missed the delivery today but will have a neighbour accept it tomorrow for me. 
Apparently someone messed up my address first time around. No biggie ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Philma Crevices said:


> Ohh I see how it is :whistling2:
> You have to be a Canuck to git a shirt around here


Well............ If you did become a canuck, your IQ level would double over night, and you could point out other countries on a map:whistling2:

Sorry, I'm going to get it for this post, but it was too tempting


----------



## saskataper

Got to try out the mud set bull today and I think I'm sold. 
I got a call today asking if I could come change a couple more old square metal beads to round on a reno job I did last week, they asked me to change two in the back entrance when I was almost done the original work, now that I finished they decided to change the two in the front entrance as well. I figure they will be the most expensive beads I've ever put on.
Anyway after ripping out the old crimp on metal, cutting back the drywall and chiselling out the old mud to get the bead to fit the Mud Set went on like a dream, worked exactly as advertised. It was really easy to get it to sit properly on the corner and the legs stayed put and by the looks of it two coats will be plenty which was my main beef with regular vinyl bead having to put on three coats. 
I'm excited to get my box of 90 and roller to try out, I think this bead will work really well with the roller as it squares up really easy and doesn't need much to get it to sit right.


----------



## jswain

Hey Gazman, that could have been my fault! Sent plenty to NZ will get yours away Monday :thumbup:


----------



## boco

I used the bullnose monday and will finish coat tomorrow. everything went very well and easy as pie. I had to build a doorway and used the 2 way conversions with a staple at top and bottoms or the ends of each peice. Another thing I have been doing is using a mitre saw for all my cuts. Snips are too slow and not as accurate. I also need to purchase a TT hopper but couldnt find a price for one. For my next project I have ordered the 350 step-a-bull. Stuff looks real sweet and doesnt seam to have as much of a reveal as other brand products. Also the step a bull gives great lines for rooms with accent walls and cut-outs. So far all my contractors are loving it and a happy to pay a little extra for some thing unique. Just dont tell them its actuall a little cheaper then paper faced. lol


----------



## getplastered

Trim-Tex said:


> Vanman: we have sent 2 emails to your supplier, so far no response from them and our 3rd email will go today.
> 
> Mudslingr, Your packages were returned back to our distributor in Ontario, Wallboard Trim & Tool and they have re shipped. we have also sent another package from Illinois too.
> 
> GetPlastered, I'm not sure what is going on as it's late in the day, I will solve in the morning. Can you please PM me all your info, t shirt size and a list of what you requested. We are happy you are using our product. Thanks![/URL]


Thanks Joe! Just when I lost all hope you come through....:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

Trim-Tex said:


> Vanman: we have sent 2 emails to your supplier, so far no response from them and our 3rd email will go today.
> 
> Mudslingr, Your packages were returned back to our distributor in Ontario, Wallboard Trim & Tool and they have re shipped. we have also sent another package from Illinois too.
> 
> GetPlastered, I'm not sure what is going on as it's late in the day, I will solve in the morning. Can you please PM me all your info, t shirt size and a list of what you requested. We are happy you are using our products...Thanks!
> 
> Please watch this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1A4BYY4KLE
> 
> Tom G's Video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L86BryXAujU


 I will c if i can get hold of him 2 c what the problem is:furious: If he is not playing game i will give u another company that i am away 2 open an account with:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Received my bead and roller today. Will put it to use 2 houses from the one I'm doing now and give you my thoughts. Thanks again Joe and Trim-Tex !


----------



## Mudshark

Came home today to the bead roller, handle and a shirt at the doorstep. Thank you Joe and Trimtex. Look forward to trying that new bead. :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper

i recieved all my goodies as well Joe. thanks so much. i also found out there is a supplier of the beads here so if i like them i know where to get them locally. i'm not sure when my next taping job is. just did a few and now its all carpentry for awhile except for a small hanging job tomorrow.


----------



## Mudshark

Yeah and the Trim Tex Drywall Products booklet is great to have. :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Thanks Joe, I received the samples. The next 90 corner job we'll give them a go. 
We mostly use 3/8 bull PM me if you start to produce those in mud set. 
We're excited to give them a try. Thanks again,Mike


----------



## Trim-Tex

1. GWN most every city and larger populated area in Canada already has one or more dealers already stocking our MSBeads, just call around. Timbermart and Home Hardware can get it just ask.

2. Mud Set Beads and our Mud Lock Technoligy are our patents that took years to develope and perfect...I hope you enjoy our efforts.

3. USA and most parts of the world we do not sell the Big Box Stores only the professional drywall supply yards.

4. Our 2012 Catalog coming in April will feature 4 more MSBeads. MS 350 Bull (3/8r) , MS Flat Tearaway and applicator head, MS L Beads in 1/2 & 5/8 Super Delux TapePro compound tubes and Mud Heads. Also many new commercial products.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex

1. GWN most every city and larger populated area in Canada already has one or more dealers already stocking our MSBeads, just call around. Timbermart and Home Hardware can get it just ask.m

2. Mud Set Beads and our Mud Lock Technoligy are our patents that took years to develope and perfect...I hope you enjoy our efforts.

3. USA and most parts of the world we do not sell the Big Box Stores only the professional drywall supply yards.

4. Our 2012 Catalog coming in April will feature 4 more MSBeads. MS 350 Bull (3/8r) , MS Flat Tearaway and applicator head, MS L Beads in 1/2 & 5/8 Super Delux TapePro compound tubes and Mud Heads. Also many new commercial products.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Philma Crevices

Trim-Tex said:


> 1. GWN most every city and larger populated area in Canada already has one or more dealers already stocking our MSBeads, just call around. Timbermart and Home Hardware can get it just ask.m
> 
> 2. Mud Set Beads and our Mud Lock Technoligy are our patents that took years to develope and perfect...I hope you enjoy our efforts.
> 
> 3. USA and most parts of the world we do not sell the Big Box Stores only the professional drywall supply yards.
> 
> 4. Our 2012 Catalog coming in April will feature 4 more MSBeads. MS 350 Bull (3/8r) , MS Flat Tearaway and applicator head, MS L Beads in 1/2 & 5/8 Super Delux TapePro compound tubes and Mud Heads. Also many new commercial products.
> 
> Cheers, Joe


Sweet, I've been putting off getting a tube and heads for now, can't wait to see the new products :thumbsup:

We occasionally have to deal with tennants noise complaints when stapling our tearaway (butting to ceailing grid) will deinately be looking at the MS!


----------



## gazman

I would like to say a big thank you to both Joe from Trim tex and to Jim from wallboard tools. My package arrived today not only did I receive the bead and a roller but some Trim Tex pencils drink bottle and a Wallboard tools "T" Shirt. THANKS GUYS.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> I would like to say a big thank you to both Joe from Trim tex and to Jim from wallboard tools. My package arrived today not only did I receive the bead and a roller but some Trim Tex pencils drink bottle and a Wallboard tools "T" Shirt. THANKS GUYS.:thumbsup:


 
Same from me too, I got mine a few days ago, Thanks, Looks great.

Those trim tex tear away beads look interesting, Has anyone tryed those, Sure looks like it would keep the surface your plastering upto clean, And make a negitve detail trim easier as well, And those expansion trims look cool as well.


----------



## chris

been puttin tearaway up for days...Big time saver when finishing up to brick,wood or anything other than sheetrock. We also usw them up to grid ceilings on remodels. Many uses for this stuff. The painters like it to as they can stick there masking to it much easier than brick.


----------



## SlimPickins

Hey Joe, did I totally miss the boat on this offer? I haven't been on here all that much lately, and I wish I had opened this sooner. I'd be game to give the new bead a run.

By the way, I've been plowing through the shim-on a roll lately. Everything from fixing crooked lumber to furring out for plaster to shimming the recess at the floor so my trim work would come out sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> Same from me too, I got mine a few days ago, Thanks, Looks great.
> 
> Those trim tex tear away beads look interesting, Has anyone tryed those, Sure looks like it would keep the surface your plastering upto clean, And make a negitve detail trim easier as well, And those expansion trims look cool as well.


I use tear-away all the time and I love it, for the most part. It's great in that it's self-masking. There are a few things you would want/need to know before using it, but it sure beats the hell out of L-metal in _most_ applications.


----------



## chris

SlimPickins said:


> Hey Joe, did I totally miss the boat on this offer? I haven't been on here all that much lately, and I wish I had opened this sooner. I'd be game to give the new bead a run.
> 
> By the way, I've been plowing through the shim-on a roll lately. Everything from fixing crooked lumber to furring out for plaster to shimming the recess at the floor so my trim work would come out sweet.:thumbsup:


 Great idea on recesses for trim:thumbsup:


----------



## getplastered

Well Joe, after a few weeks of patiently waiting, well waiting anyway I finally got my packages...t shirts and all!
Looks great and can't wait to try this sh!t out!

Hats off to ya Joe...:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

I also received my bead, roller, and T-shirt today thanks a lot! Now i just hope this big house I start next week does get square bead like I am anticipating.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Chris, We are happy to include you in the MSBead trial.


Our 2012 Catalog coming in April will feature 4 more MSBeads. MS 350 Bull (3/8r) , MS Flat Tearaway and applicator head, MS L Beads in 1/2 & 5/8 Super Delux TapePro compound tubes and Mud Heads. Also many new commercial products.

I forgot to add MUD SET MAGIC CORNER 150' roll to the above list. :thumbup:

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## chris

Trim-Tex said:


> Chris, We are happy to include you in the MSBead trial.
> 
> 
> Our 2012 Catalog coming in April will feature 4 more MSBeads. MS 350 Bull (3/8r) , MS Flat Tearaway and applicator head, MS L Beads in 1/2 & 5/8 Super Delux TapePro compound tubes and Mud Heads. Also many new commercial products.
> 
> I forgot to add MUD SET MAGIC CORNER 150' roll to the above list. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!


 I believe you meant that post for Slim. But thanks. Still waiting on a remodel and a smaller custom to hang and tape to test out the beads. Square MS on remod. and bullnose MS on house. Id take another shirt tho:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins

chris said:


> Great idea on recesses for trim:thumbsup:


Sure beats putting screws in and adjusting them :laughing: Or forgetting and having to use the bevel a whole bunch :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> Hey Joe, did I totally miss the boat on this offer? I haven't been on here all that much lately, and I wish I had opened this sooner. I'd be game to give the new bead a run.
> 
> By the way, I've been plowing through the shim-on a roll lately. Everything from fixing crooked lumber to furring out for plaster to shimming the recess at the floor so my trim work would come out sweet.:thumbsup:


If you don't want your "T" shirt slim, you can send it to your Canuck buddy............ ME:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> If you don't want your "T" shirt slim, you can send it to your Canuck buddy............ ME:thumbup:


I see how it is....NOW we're buddies:blink: laughing


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Hi Joe, We liked the Mudset beads. No mess running them through the hopper and we got them coated in two coats. It looks like we'll be buying some Mudset beads. Our outfit uses 100-200 beads a week. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Trim-Tex

Thanks for the opportunity P.A. Rocker, We are happy you like our MSBeads! If you like the way they install and affordable price then the backend is all gravy….more durable, much better bond, no blisters, no call backs, dents ect. ect.
Joe


----------



## SlimPickins

Yo Joe!

I got your package today....mudset bead, roller. magic corner, and assorted little goodies (love the color of the t-shirt....was really hoping it wouldn't be white:thumbsup

I'll be back to give some feedback as soon as I get some of it up:yes:


----------



## VANMAN

Yea Joe its sad that know1 wants 2 play with ur beads in the uk!! But it is as it is, and thanks for trying 2 get something sorted over here:thumbsup: Maybe have 2 speak with u about me importing ur stuff and selling them through my company!!!!!! Its a thought that has been on my mind as it seems know1 else stocks ur stuff that i know of up in scotland!! Maybe 2 much work in it for me but it might work!!


----------



## Trim-Tex

You WILL GET TO PLAY :yes: PM sent to you


----------



## VANMAN

Trim-Tex said:


> You WILL GET TO PLAY :yes: PM sent to you


 Well i never expected that 1 Joe:thumbsup: Ur some guy and i cant wait:thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

I wanted to share these photos from our testing lab









Tried and true spray and staple perfoms very good! FYI: to avoid getting spray on windows and other sufaces you want to protect, apply 2 medium coats of 847 on the bead only and install and PRESSURE on right away.









only 47 lbs of force to pull it off and minimal bond underneath


----------



## Trim-Tex

These photo's reveal true bond strength.









241 LBS of force yes proper amount of Mud-Max was used









116 lbs of force and no paper torn from wall








less than paper faced metal









less messy to install BUT less even bond


----------



## Trim-Tex

Vinyl takes the most impact by far plus providing superior bond! 
Any one else interested in trying our Mud Set Beads please:

E mail [email protected]

We need you to provide:
Name
your E Mail address
T Shirt size
do you want? 90 or 3/4 R. Bullnose and 8' or 9' or 10' long

UPS deliverable address for 8' box or Truck deliverable address for 9' and 10' box


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Awesome demonstrations Joe! That's truly amazing!
Joe, I take it you're going to be at the AWCI Intex Expo on the 18th & 19th?


----------



## Trim-Tex

As usual we will be at the AWCI INTEX EXPO in Charlotte next week. Please visit us at our booth. This week I'm in Vaughan ON Tuesday and Toronto Wednesday visiting dealers and job sites.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Trim-Tex said:


> As usual we will be at the AWCI INTEX EXPO in Charlotte next week. Please visit us at our booth. This week I'm in Vaughan ON Tuesday and Toronto Wednesday visiting dealers and job sites.


Nice!! Were you in Sudbury not too long ago Joe?
Somebody randomly gave one of my guys a box of MudSet beads. lol. Just right out the back of a vehicle. It was someone from Trim-Tex.


----------



## Stopper

Trim-Tex said:


> These photo's reveal true bond strength.


 With respect Sir these tests are a nonsense, corner beads are installed to take impact, not be pulled off.
Also they don't look as though they're not installed correctly, there should be NO void under near the bead, all the space should be filled with mud.

A better test would be an impact test, paperfaced metal beads can take huge impacts and show little damage that vinyl beads haven't a hope of coming anywhere near.


----------



## VANMAN

Stopper said:


> With respect Sir these tests are a nonsense, corner beads are installed to take impact, not be pulled off.
> Also they don't look as though they're not installed correctly, there should be NO void under near the bead, all the space should be filled with mud.
> 
> A better test would be an impact test, paperfaced metal beads can take huge impacts and show little damage that vinyl beads haven't a hope of coming anywhere near.


 I use a sheetrock hopper for my beads and it doesn't fill the nose of the bead and never had a problem!!!


----------



## drywall guy158

ohhhhhh this is going to get very interesting now !!:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Stopper said:


> With respect Sir these tests are a nonsense, corner beads are installed to take impact, not be pulled off.
> Also they don't look as though they're not installed correctly, there should be NO void under near the bead, all the space should be filled with mud.
> 
> A better test would be an impact test, paperfaced metal beads can take huge impacts and show little damage that vinyl beads haven't a hope of coming anywhere near.


Well to be honest i tend to agree with stopper, Beads are about impacts, Not getting pulled off and i have always felt that there should be mud under the beads as well, If there is no mud under a paper metal at the apex then its not very strong is it, For impacts or getting pulled off.

I tryed some of those mudset beads, Thank you for sending them to me to try, They are a good bead but tend to peak out to much for me creating a bent skirting board and coving line, even with a 14 inch trowel, They take a lot of mud and sit higher compared to a paper metal.

Maybe a second generation mudset, Smaller in size, But then it wouldnt hold as well.

Your other beads for drywall art etc, Tearaways, Expansion, All look fantastic.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Holy, the Kiwi's beat me to the punch.

For some reason I got thinking about this thread at work, one,,,,,,,,, that these results were posted for all of us to view was cool. But then a little voice in my head said, hold on, how well was the drywall installed.

Proper drywall installation for the test on the trim-tex products, but not for the competition.

Your dealing with professional's here Joe:thumbup: (at least I think you are:blink you can't pull the wool over our eyes with us sheep lovin DWT members.

So.... the drywall installation must be the same for all the beads. Drywall must be as close to the apex (crease for moore) when dealing with 90 degree bead, which was done for the trim-tex products, well the set up for your competitors could of accommodated bull nose bead.

There are 2 test needed, one for impact, and yes kiwi's,,,, one for how they pull off from the wall. Trimmers pulling on air lines or extension cords are known for yanking off beads from the bottom. If installing vinyl bead, we put drywall nails at the base (or staples) to stop this, but not on paper bead.

So quick Joe, do some more test before PT beats you to it


----------



## chris

We installed some of the mudset 90 on a lil remod and that stuff has a high tolerance to impact. when you hit a corner hard, metal usually dents and cracks along side a few inches each way til it nears a fastener,when you hit no coat hard you will get a hole or rip and maybe a lilblister.when you hit mudset hard you may get a small crack,less than 2 inches. The many holes act as tiny lil nails so in a way stickin real well to drywall has a purpose.


----------



## Trim-Tex

You are correct that these pictures do not reflect impact damage and I will address that when I get back to the USA. But I can assure you that Trim-Tex rigid vinyl corner beads will absorb extreme impacts! Metal dents and vinyl doesn't, that is a fact. The pictures above only reveal true bond strength. A corner beads bond the the substrate below is important no matter if the adhesive is a drywall compound or a pressure sensitive spray adhesive. Our MSBead does not have any adhesive or cohesive failure, the bond is so superior that it rips 100% of the paper layers apart and is stronger than the USG drywall. Our Rigid corner bead in the photo ripped 60% of the paper off and normally takes off more than 80%, but even under performing at 60 % still is better than all the rest. 

The paper faced metal experienced an adhesive failure on its inside surface with 0% paper tears on any surface. Same with the NC 0% paper tears and adhesive failure on inside surface. The last photo has very low average bond and only 10% paper torn.

Note: all products were installed exactly to manufacturers instructions. setting and first coat USG green lid joint compound finish coat on all is USG blue lid all purpose.

Joe


----------



## SlimPickins

cazna said:


> Well to be honest i tend to agree with stopper, Beads are about impacts, Not getting pulled off and i have always felt that there should be mud under the beads as well, If there is no mud under a paper metal at the apex then its not very strong is it, For impacts or getting pulled off.
> 
> I tryed some of those mudset beads, Thank you for sending them to me to try, They are a good bead but tend to peak out to much for me creating a bent skirting board and coving line, even with a 14 inch trowel, They take a lot of mud and sit higher compared to a paper metal.
> 
> Maybe a second generation mudset, Smaller in size, But then it wouldnt hold as well.
> 
> Your other beads for drywall art etc, Tearaways, Expansion, All look fantastic.


I haven't had a chance yet to install the mud-bead, but I will say that my complaint with other vinyl products (namely tear-away) is the thickness. By the time you add up the flange and the bead you're at damn near a 1/4" off the wall........which is fine for heavier textures, but not so nice when doing smooth or lighter finishes. I love the shim on a roll, but it would be great if it was a 1/16th instead of an 1/8th too (Sorry Joe....don't mean to be critical, just looking for slimmer profiles)


----------



## chris

I think Joe said he has some new MS Bead like tearaway,350 bull and some other. The ms beads are quite abit thinner than traditional vinyl bead. Wouldd like to see if the newer products are thin also


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> I tryed some of those mudset beads, Thank you for sending them to me to try, They are a good bead but tend to peak out to much for me creating a bent skirting board and coving line, even with a 14 inch trowel, They take a lot of mud and sit higher compared to a paper metal.


Sorry Joe, I really appreciate receiving the bead and I really hate having to say this but they do sit too high at the peak, I ended up putting a fourth coat on with a 600mm (2ft) straightedge so the wall didn't curve out to the peak, I think the spine of the bead should extend further out the back than the front to keep a tighter line to the wall.
I haven't said anything until now because I didn't want to be the first to mention it but you can blame Cazna now.... he said it first :whistling2:


----------



## Stopper

Trim-Tex said:


> A corner beads bond the the substrate below is important no matter if the adhesive is a drywall compound or a pressure sensitive spray adhesive. Our MSBead does not have any adhesive or cohesive failure, the bond is so superior that it rips 100% of the paper layers apart and is stronger than the USG drywall..
> 
> Joe


 The thing is this though, once you exceed the force necessary to knock the compound off the top of the angle it matters little how strong the stuff underneath is. Trimtex beads only have the little "hooks" underneath. 

Paper faced metal beads can take extremely hard hammer blows (if the void underneath is filled), I know because I had to remove one I put on incorrectly , one hit on a vinyl bead and all the compound on top of it flies off. compound adhesion to the paper surface of a paperfaced bead must be far stronger, The chain is only as strong as its weakest link, and the "links in paper faced metal beads are all similar but with vinyl beads some are very strong and some very weak, so to speak.

After a certain point the ability of an angle to stick to a wall becomes redundant of overkill etc


----------



## Stopper

VANMAN said:


> I use a sheetrock hopper for my beads and it doesn't fill the nose of the bead and never had a problem!!!


 Thats right, unless you jack them off the wall or belt the **** out of them, they'll still perform fairly well as these tests show.
I'm just saying that if the void is filled they'll perform even better.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Durability and impact videos will be posted after we get back from the AWCI-INTEX show. Please make the trip to be there, lots to learn from all the venders.

Trim-Tex 2012 catalog is available NOW Please view it online and order yourself a copy from the link www.trim-tex.com 

1/16" shim on a roll #970 along with 1/8" #971 is in stock and ready to ship same day from all our distribution centers.

Our Tearaway beads and the majority of our corner beads have a total height mud flange + mud bump of .098 to .105 of an inch (2.5 to 2.6 mm). 1/8" = .125 inch or 3.17mm 

Most metal beads with a mud bump are in the .070 to .090 range 1.8 to 2.3 mm. 

Yes our vinyl beads are thicker and slightly taller but remember thinner = weaker and thicker = stronger in most cases. Compound / mud is what holds our world together, a little more in some critical areas is not such a bad thing.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## saskataper

Kiwiman said:


> Sorry Joe, I really appreciate receiving the bead and I really hate having to say this but they do sit too high at the peak, I ended up putting a fourth coat on with a 600mm (2ft) straightedge so the wall didn't curve out to the peak, I think the spine of the bead should extend further out the back than the front to keep a tighter line to the wall.
> I haven't said anything until now because I didn't want to be the first to mention it but you can blame Cazna now.... he said it first :whistling2:



I'm wondering if that has something to do with your 10mm board down there as I love the stuff :thumbsup: These are pics of a bulkhead where I got my first crack at using the mud set I got from Joe and its nearly perfectly flat with just a cheater coat of taping mud when I put them on and two coats of finish using a 11.5" trowel, the 2nd pic isn't so hot but its of the bulkhead with the level going across its width (about 3') from one bead edge to another and there is maybe a 1/16th gap in the middle. I don't know how I you get better than that.


----------



## Forced

I got the bead, roller, glue, sponges and T-shirt... Thank you!... Now to find the right project for it...


----------



## carpentaper

i used a few on a job and struggled with them at first because i forgot to cut the rock back a little. they go on really out of square if you don't bevel the corner of the rock because of the little bit that protrudes on the inside. i still have more to try on another job before i really have a solid opinion on them. if they are not on really square the flange can be really hard to hide. it's a good idea to coat them immediately so you can find out if it's on square.


----------



## VANMAN

*Beads*

Hey Joe me old mate, look what was waiting for me today when i got home:thumbup:
Thanks again Joe cant wait 2 try them out:thumbsup:
Mr 2Buck i got 2 T-Shirts!!!


----------



## cazna

They sure make a sweet apex point, Really nice, Not to rounded and not to sharp.


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> Hey Joe me old mate, look what was waiting for me today when i got home:thumbup:
> Thanks again Joe cant wait 2 try them out:thumbsup:
> Mr 2Buck i got 2 T-Shirts!!!


Where is 2buck? :huh: He has been very conspicuous by his absence .....I've got no one to pick on


----------



## carpentaper

i really like coating and sanding the mudset beads.the same way i like the feeling of coating and sanding steel bead except it's not steel bead which is a plus. i'm not a steel bead hater it's just not my first choice. if we had beads like the aussies do i probably would choose steel over paperfaced metal.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Where is 2buck? :huh: He has been very conspicuous by his absence .....I've got no one to pick on


It's hockey play off time Kiwiman, there's a game on every night. i'm surprised there's any Canucks on here, Hockey is a religion here...

Now off to watch Mud sharks team get knocked out. We should be reading about Hockey riots on the streets of Vancouver tomorrow:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> It's hockey play off time Kiwiman, there's a game on every night. i'm surprised there's any Canucks on here, Hockey is a religion here...
> 
> Now off to watch Mud sharks team get knocked out. We should be reading about Hockey riots on the streets of Vancouver tomorrow:whistling2:


There's games on every night!? Dear god....
That must be so boring....:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> There's games on every night!? Dear god....
> That must be so boring....:laughing:


Deport PT, he's not a real Canuck:furious:

2 minutes in the penalty box for you PT


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Deport PT, he's not a real Canuck:furious:
> 
> 2 minutes in the penalty box for you PT


It's all good!
I'll hang out with these two :yes:


----------



## drywall guy158

o.m.g. thats funny as------ he....double hockey sticks


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Gotta give credit to mudshark for that one. He found that picture, not me.


----------



## gazman

I had an opportunity to use the Trim Tex mud set beads today. I wish I could give them a big thumbs up but unfortunately I found that they sit out to far. Compared to our metal bead they dont run as tight. Here are some pics.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> I had an opportunity to use the Trim Tex mud set beads today. I wish I could give them a big thumbs up but unfortunately I found that they sit out to far. Compared to our metal bead they dont run as tight. Here are some pics.


Did you make sure your board was cut back a little Gazman?
Because that may cause the to sit a little crooked.


----------



## gazman

Yes the board was cut back.


----------



## RocknRoller

We switched to mud on 90 last summer and never going back, unless specked and I lose the change.
I'd like to get the 4 wheel roller, anyone try it?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

RocknRoller said:


> We switched to mud on 90 last summer and never going back, unless specked and I lose the change.
> I'd like to get the 4 wheel roller, anyone try it?


I have it but have yet to try it.
If you request a video in the video request thread i'll have no choice but to pull it out and do a demonstration :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

I had a chance to try the mud-set beads today on a little remodel, and just to keep it interesting I also installed metal bead and paper-faced metal bead.

For reference, I almost always use metal bead stapled on with glass tape and hot-mud bed coat.

Perhaps it's just because it's not my usual system (and I don't have a bead-hopper) I found it a little cumbersome, especially working up high. I felt like I was keeping the roller supplied with the sample at a 45 degree angle to set the bead properly (squished down on both sides) but it still came out a little kicked off to one side. I'm pretty sure it will be fine, especially in the location I chose to use it (smooth-wall job, up high). It takes a lot of mud to fill it, and I'm not used to that. 

I usually get my metal bead pretty tight and I like that the beads are easy to make flat.  Unfortunately, I can't say the same for the mud-set.

I think I will be able to find a way to work them into the system, but not sure yet what that will be.

Regardless...I think you're on to something and I'm grateful to have been considered as a member of the trial. Did I hear you say you had the beads in thinner stock? And, I'm guessing the higher-end roller would solve some of the application issue. Too bad I can't beat on it to see how resilient it is:laughing: This job was started yesterday and has to be done Monday. I just love 3 day hang/tape/L5:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> I have it but have yet to try it.
> If you request a video in the video request thread i'll have no choice but to pull it out and do a demonstration :thumbsup:


Oooh yes please :thumbsup: I want to see where I went wrong, try a different roller than the sample one because it definitely does not centre very well.


----------



## saskataper

I tried the TrimTex roller on both bullnose and square Mudset and found it was pretty useless. I've got columbia rollers for both and found they work much better although not perfectly as their profile is designed for paper beads maybe if the bead catches on Aaron will make new wheels to fit it?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> Regardless...I think you're on to something and I'm grateful to have been considered as a member of the trial. Did I hear you say you had the beads in thinner stock? And, I'm guessing the higher-end roller would solve some of the application issue. Too bad I can't beat on it to see how resilient it is:laughing: This job was started yesterday and has to be done Monday. I just love 3 day hang/tape/L5:whistling2:


Yes, Trim-Tex is in the process of manufacturing a slimmer profile mudset bead as per everyone's request. :thumbsup:
I'm not sure if they're in stock yet or if they are still doing their product testing in house to make sure it lives up to the Trim-Tex standard.

And luckily for you, I CAN beat the beads for you guys to show how resilient they are :yes:



Kiwiman said:


> Oooh yes please :thumbsup: I want to see where I went wrong, try a different roller than the sample one because it definitely does not centre very well.


I have yet to use TomG's TapePro Quad Roller but it does look like a stronger roller and might solve some of everyone's issues. The tool features 4 self aligning wheels that conform to variations in the outside corner, applying even pressure to the bead and ensuring a straight installation. Trim-Tex now carries the quad roller as well.

Also make sure that your corner is cut back a little. Allot of guys are having a hard time because they aren't cutting the board back enough which is off-setting the bead. Im sure everyone will have noticed that there's an I-Beam that carries through the back side of the bead.
This is how the Mud Set can absorb such extreme impact.
As you can see in the picture below, the drywall can't sit completely flush because it will push the I-Beam out too far causing the bead to sit out of square.
Hope these little tips helped, I will begin product testing pretty soon to demonstrate.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> I tried the TrimTex roller on both bullnose and square Mudset and found it was pretty useless. I've got columbia rollers for both and found they work much better although not perfectly as their profile is designed for paper beads maybe if the bead catches on Aaron will make new wheels to fit it?


As much as I love Columbia, and who knows, maybe they will change their roller profile to accommodate the mudset beads, but until then, there already is a roller that was designed specifically for the Mud-Set beads by TapePro for Trim-Tex.
It works pretty well from what I understand and is solving some of the issues some have been having.


----------



## cazna

I have that tapepro roller and tryed it on the mudsets, Mudsets are stiff beads, The supplied roller is okish, Tends to upset the bead if you shove on it to hard, The four wheeled roller does get more of a push on the bead sides but its not as good as on a papermetal bead, That 4 wheeled roller does a sweet job on them, The mudsets are stiff and thick, BUT, The corners i had were out of square badly.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> I have that tapepro roller and tryed it on the mudsets, Mudsets are stiff beads, The supplied roller is okish, Tends to upset the bead if you shove on it to hard, The four wheeled roller does get more of a push on the bead sides but its not as good as on a papermetal bead, That 4 wheeled roller does a sweet job on them, The mudsets are stiff and thick, BUT, The corners i had were out of square badly.


Ya, with these mud set the corners have to be pretty square and on new drywall only. You can't re-bead over an existing corner because of the I-beam at the back of the bead.


----------



## VANMAN

I put on a couple of uprights the other day and yes they r not bad beads but would b alot better if they didn't come out so far! I used Toms roller he sent me and the Trim-Tex roller and Toms set the bead better.
But they dont come out much more than a sheetrock bead which is another thing i would like sheetrock 2 change with thier beads! I dont understand why beads need 2 have so much of a step out from a corner:blink:


----------



## cazna

VANMAN said:


> I put on a couple of uprights the other day and yes they r not bad beads but would b alot better if they didn't come out so far! I used Toms roller he sent me and the Trim-Tex roller and Toms set the bead better.
> But they dont come out much more than a sheetrock bead which is another thing i would like sheetrock 2 change with thier beads! I dont understand why beads need 2 have so much of a step out from a corner:blink:


I think it has to step out that far so it allows coverage of the bead edges, If it was any lower then the bead edges would come through the mud, Worse if its out of square, Metals much smaller and a paper edge is easy to bury in the mud, Although the mudset hooks are very small they do hold out the bead edges, if it was a thinner profile then it would be flimsy and maybe wouldnt hold.

Trim tex do have a slimmer profile bead, Called a slim line bead, but thats a stable on bead.


----------



## tomg

*Watch This ... MSB*

Here's a brand new video we just shot at the Trim-Tex facility. This bead is super quick to install, and the strength is second to none.
You should see Joe whack this bead with a pipe! (Coming soon)







:thumbsup:

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## chris

pretty good pan and knife skills:thumbsup:,been doin that for a while:yes:. Looks like I will be gettin one of them there tube things..and some mud heads. Those app heads would be much faster than the way we are doin it


----------



## PrecisionTaping

tomg said:


> Here's a brand new video we just shot at the Trim-Tex facility. This bead is super quick to install, and the strength is second to none.
> You should see Joe whack this bead with a pipe! (Coming soon)
> 
> http://youtu.be/ksZ2LV6FGlQ
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom.


Very well done!!
How was your pizza Joe promised you guys Tom? Hehe.


----------



## SlimPickins

Okay, after watching the video from tomg about the bead application I want to be a drywall tester type guy.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> Okay, after watching the video from tomg about the bead application I want to be a drywall tester type guy.


lol! What do you mean?


----------



## cazna

chris said:


> pretty good pan and knife skills:thumbsup:,been doin that for a while:yes:. Looks like I will be gettin one of them there tube things..and some mud heads. Those app heads would be much faster than the way we are doin it


They are awsome chris, You wont regret it if you get some, That tubes great. You run the boxes dont you, How do you like them.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Noe "The Mudder" Perez is fantastic and we're blessed to have such a talented teammate for over 13 years! He honed his skills in the very high end residential Chicago area market that is all smooth wall. Needless to say he is very particular on beads getting final approval from his R & D department. he is also our lead instructor for our training courses with over 180 graduates since Dec 2010

Noe and I will be at our Southern California facility's open house on May 10th, if you are from that area please join us. The event flyer is posted on Facebook and our web site. 

Have a great day!
Joe


----------



## jswain

Was lucky enough to spend time with Joe, Noe and Tom from Tapepro at Trim-Tex's headquarters in Chicago this week. What a fantastic facility Trim-Tex has built up there including the training centre and the design display area showcasing great drywall design alternatives to many traditional non drywall designs. But my favourite area was the testing area where Trim-Tex tech staff spend plenty of time on r&d to ensure they maintain their edge. If any contractors get the chance to join the TTex team for training days I'm sure you will find it well worth it. And Joe, looking forward to uploading the clip we filmed on impact strengths of the different beads, should be availaible to the DWT guys in the next week.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Just a reminder about our west Coast open House 
We hope to see some DWT members


----------



## foxinteriorsllc

I am finally going to use my free sample on an architects house but I need to order more bead, splayed, tear away and shadow moulding. Can I order from you or do I have to order from the supplier list, they damage alot. And thanks for the cool extras.


----------



## tomg

*Pizza*



PrecisionTaping said:


> Very well done!!
> How was your pizza Joe promised you guys Tom? Hehe.


Didn't have a bad meal in the USA - I'm sure I'm a couple of kilos heavier.

Pizza was fantastic! :icon_biggrin:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

tomg said:


> Didn't have a bad meal in the USA - I'm sure I'm a couple of kilos heavier.
> 
> Pizza was fantastic! :icon_biggrin:


Hahaha! Glad to hear man.
Tried out your compound tube that Joe sent me a few days ago. Im very impressed. Nice tube. It was the first time I actually used a tapepro product. I like the thicker diameter approach you guys took. Instead of making the tube longer you just made the diameter bigger. Good concept. Keep up the good work Tom! :thumbsup: 
We appreciate the hard work you guys put into your tools :yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Fox, thanks for giving us the biz. For 42+ years we are Pro Dealer and for most countries you can ONLY find our products at GSD locations (Supply yards for professionals) we strongly believe in keeping the PRO'S supplied with the best products thru the proper channels. We do sell some lumber yard chains and our E Store is there for quick access on accessories and tools. The big box stores have no loyalty in purchasing, use venders against each other to lower costs, don't care about quality and love sending our money to Asia so we avoid them. In Canada where so much of the country is rural our distributor does provide product thru Home Hardware and in the east Reno Depot.

Punch in your zip code into our dealer locator on www.trim-tex.com and if you want call us to recommend which location near you is the most proactive. 

Have a fantastic Sunday everyone!
Joe


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices

Thanks Trim-Tex for the mud set beads. Love and use the products you guys carry in both commercial and residential projects. The hardest thing I think for you guys is having the suppliers to carry this stuff. As I said over the phone to you is I have been trying to get Building Specialities and Kamco here in Hampton Virginia to carry this. They keep saying the next time they do a order with you they will get a couple cases. They carry a lot of your products but not this. Just carry the spray on type bead. After a few months of asking and still nothing. Unless I'm the only one that is asking. So a great product but can't get it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

FWCoxDrywallServices said:


> Thanks Trim-Tex for the mud set beads. Love and use the products you guys carry in both commercial and residential projects. The hardest thing I think for you guys is having the suppliers to carry this stuff. As I said over the phone to you is I have been trying to get Building Specialities and Kamco here in Hampton Virginia to carry this. They keep saying the next time they do a order with you they will get a couple cases. They carry a lot of your products but not this. Just carry the spray on type bead. After a few months of asking and still nothing. Unless I'm the only one that is asking. So a great product but can't get it.


Same here actually!! I thought my local supply store carried the mud-set but I called the other day to find out they dont.
They can bring them in but they don't stock them...
I really want some bullnose mud-set.


----------



## chris

Finally got down to my sparky friends house on Saturday. The job is for the most part ready to touch up and pump angles,then tex. Mudset bullnose thru out and I put it up. ZERO problems getting the miters to lay flat was prolly the tuffest part as is with all bullnose. I did use a small handful of nails here and there to assist in the install. I will bash one if you all would like next time down


----------



## chris

This is a lil addition I also got to paint:thumbsup: I prepped all trim and sprayed everything. I bought a smaller paint sprayer and was pretty impressed with it. She picked color but I ended up really likin it. What do you guys think? I also used the mudset 90 for this one and impressed at simplicity ,Im gettin used to not loading up compressor, hoses,guns,oh ya we forgot the stapels... Tapin mud and snips:yes:


----------



## chris

Sorry but I dont want to bash any corners on the Hidden Lakes add.... I know the painter and he may get pissed


----------



## bevo

Reading throught the posts on corner bead there is a lot of talk about impact damage. 

I cant say ive ever given that a single thought

If someone is going to hit the corners with a hammer once Ive installed it, good on em


----------



## PrecisionTaping

bevo said:


> Reading throught the posts on corner bead there is a lot of talk about impact damage.
> 
> I cant say ive ever given that a single thought
> 
> If someone is going to hit the corners with a hammer once Ive installed it, good on em


Hahaha! Pretty much.
If someone comes into the house I just finished and starts beating the sh!t out my beads with a baseball bat then we have bigger problems then my busted bead.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Glad to hear man.
> Tried out your compound tube that Joe sent me a few days ago. Im very impressed. Nice tube. It was the first time I actually used a tapepro product. I like the thicker diameter approach you guys took. Instead of making the tube longer you just made the diameter bigger. Good concept. Keep up the good work Tom! :thumbsup:
> We appreciate the hard work you guys put into your tools :yes:


How come PT is the only one who gets a cp tube









You Mud set Bull nose is way better than the old stuff. It takes a tighter load, and the holes are smaller, so they don't pin hole out

A++:thumbsup:

.......


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> How come PT is the only one who gets a cp tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Mud set Bull nose is way better than the old stuff. It takes a tighter load, and the holes are smaller, so they don't pin hole out
> 
> A++:thumbsup:
> 
> .......


lol! Quit your whining 2buck.
It's just because I have to make more videos and Trim-Tex sells the CP tube. So I'm going to be using it for the video use.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Quit your whining 2buck.
> It's just because I have to make more videos and Trim-Tex sells the CP tube. So I'm going to be using it for the video use.


Oh well in that case

Hurry up and make a video of it, then send it to me:furious:

I sent you a sponge sander so.......:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

How do you like the handle on that compound tube PT? One improvement I can see is a better grip for the handle (at least on the Can-Am) when it gets all covered in slippery mud.

I have thought of tying a strap or something sometimes to help pull on the handle. Anyone have any handle grip improvement tips?


----------



## Kiwiman

Mudshark said:


> How do you like the handle on that compound tube PT? One improvement I can see is a better grip for the handle (at least on the Can-Am) when it gets all covered in slippery mud.
> 
> I have thought of tying a strap or something sometimes to help pull on the handle. Anyone have any handle grip improvement tips?


Drill a hole in your handle, put a bolt through it, then go and buy a Tapepro tube  ....I know I want to :yes:


----------



## Stopper

bevo said:


> Reading throught the posts on corner bead there is a lot of talk about impact damage.
> 
> I cant say ive ever given that a single thought
> 
> If someone is going to hit the corners with a hammer once Ive installed it, good on em



How would you test corner beads to compare them?? set them up then wait for someone to happen along and accidentally damage them?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh well in that case
> 
> Hurry up and make a video of it, then send it to me:furious:
> 
> I sent you a sponge sander so.......:whistling2:


Haha! Seems like a fair trade.



Mudshark said:


> How do you like the handle on that compound tube PT? One improvement I can see is a better grip for the handle (at least on the Can-Am) when it gets all covered in slippery mud.
> 
> I have thought of tying a strap or something sometimes to help pull on the handle. Anyone have any handle grip improvement tips?
> 
> http://yoursmiles.org/c-question.php


I haven't worked with the CP tube all that much, I just had one basement that was loaded with beads last week and it came in really handy! I loved the rounded ball handle. Very easy and comfortable to grip.
Tube had good suction and wasn't too hard to pull considering the extra diameter of the tube itself. I was impressed with it.



Kiwiman said:


> Drill a hole in your handle, put a bolt through it, then go and buy a Tapepro tube  ....I know I want to :yes:


Haha. Good advice.


----------



## chris

Stopper said:


> How would you test corner beads to compare them?? set them up then wait for someone to happen along and accidentally damage them?


Have a set of 3 year old twins


----------



## cazna

How are you handling that tapepro Cp tube PT, It hasnt got columbia on it, Nervous sweats???? A Rash?????? Waking up in the middle of the night with a strange feeling of dread???? Anything?:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

cazna said:


> How are you handling that tapepro Cp tube PT, It hasnt got columbia on it, Nervous sweats???? A Rash?????? Waking up in the middle of the night with a strange feeling of dread???? Anything?:jester:


Hahaha! I'll admit, I was worried about that at first as well. But the feeling passed. I was able to work through the hardships of not having a Columbia tool in my hands. hehe.
But all joking aside, it's a pretty sweet tube! I was very impressed.
Smooth handling and comfortable. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomg

*Grip*



Mudshark said:


> How do you like the handle on that compound tube PT? One improvement I can see is a better grip for the handle (at least on the Can-Am) when it gets all covered in slippery mud.
> 
> I have thought of tying a strap or something sometimes to help pull on the handle. Anyone have any handle grip improvement tips?


Maybe some of this: http://www.gorillasurf.com/pads/skim-arch

on the tube ...


----------



## cazna

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! I'll admit, I was worried about that at first as well. But the feeling passed. I was able to work through the hardships of not having a Columbia tool in my hands. hehe.
> But all joking aside, it's a pretty sweet tube! I was very impressed.
> Smooth handling and comfortable. :thumbsup:


I got a new one not long ago, Its great, Really smooth, And solid as a tank.


----------



## Kiwiman

And I just ordered one.... why should you guy's have all the fun, it's my turn :yes:


----------



## Mudshark

Thanks Tom - I can see where that big knob on the tapepro compound tube may be a better grip when wet with slippery mud than my Can-Am handle which can be difficult to get a good grip on it at times.


----------



## cazna

Mudshark said:


> Thanks Tom - I can see where that big knob on the tapepro compound tube may be a better grip when wet with slippery mud than my Can-Am handle which can be difficult to get a good grip on it at times.


Thats what big knobs are for................To stop your hand from slipping off :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Thats what big knobs are for................To stop your hand from slipping off :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

What big knobs are for...Funny stuff!!!:laughing:


We strive to make beads that are user friendly, durable, paintable, show great bond and won't DENT BLISTER OR FUZZ

For most of us damaged walls and corners are a problem and do reflect negatively upon our work. Why not use a bead that gives you an advantage over the next guy and looks better for longer.











Even the Vinyl wall protector couldnt help this metal CB in this 2 year old hospital addition








New high rise condo in Chicago shown by the building realtor thinking I was a buyer. 








Poor bond and a bad Blister of Paper faced metal. 1 1/2 year old new unit model in Trump Tower, Chi.
...I'm just saying

Many more photo's if you want to see them.

Joe


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> What big knobs are for...Funny stuff!!!
> 
> 
> We strive to make beads that are user friendly, durable, paintable, show great bond and won't DENT BLISTER OR FUZZ
> 
> For most of us damaged walls and corners are a problem and do reflect negatively upon our work. Why not use a bead that gives you an advantage over the next guy and looks better for longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Vinyl wall protector couldnt help this metal CB in this 2 year old hospital addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New high rise condo in Chicago shown by the building realtor thinking I was a buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor bond and a bad Blister of Paper faced metal. 1 1/2 year old new unit model in Trump Tower, Chi.
> ...I'm just saying
> 
> Many more photo's if you want to see them.
> 
> Joe


Sure lets see them, you can tell in the last pic the taper only coated the bead 6" wide. Shows right through the paint job.

Since when did PT start working in Chicago:whistling2:

And sorry about your Black hawks joe,,,, as we say in Leaf land,,, theres always next year,,,, which is a 45 year old saying


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Sure lets see them, you can tell in the last pic the taper only coated the bead 6" wide. Shows right through the paint job.
> 
> Since when did PT start working in Chicago:whistling2:
> 
> And sorry about your Black hawks joe,,,, as we say in Leaf land,,, theres always next year,,,, which is a 45 year old saying


Oh! Hahaha! You're so funny....
Clearly that wasn't me! I coat my beads only 3" wide :jester:
Good pics Joe. Appreciate the hard work.


----------



## VANMAN

Trim-Tex said:


> What big knobs are for...Funny stuff!!!:laughing:
> 
> 
> We strive to make beads that are user friendly, durable, paintable, show great bond and won't DENT BLISTER OR FUZZ
> 
> For most of us damaged walls and corners are a problem and do reflect negatively upon our work. Why not use a bead that gives you an advantage over the next guy and looks better for longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Vinyl wall protector couldnt help this metal CB in this 2 year old hospital addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New high rise condo in Chicago shown by the building realtor thinking I was a buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor bond and a bad Blister of Paper faced metal. 1 1/2 year old new unit model in Trump Tower, Chi.
> ...I'm just saying
> 
> Many more photo's if you want to see them.
> 
> Joe


 I have put a few of ur beads on now and they r starting 2 grow on me! They r excelent 2 float out but with putting them on with r/mix it takes forever for them 2 dry as its still only about 8 degrees over here at the moment! Was thinking of fastset but not sure if that will hold 2 the beads??


----------



## Trim-Tex

Vanman Happy your warming up to the MSBeads!
Down under their fast setting compounds are the best we have seen with very good grip and bond. Here in the US Fast sets are marginal to Ok and with so many to choose from it’s hard to keep up with testing. We highly recommend using our Mud-Max or at least a good quality white glue on setting and first fill coats when using Fast set-hot mud-ect. When in doubt put some glue in it!

2 Buck Thanks for the A++ rating on our MSBull! Your approval means a lot to us!

Kings vs Rangers or Coyotes vs Flyers for the cup…………….my Hawks need some talented players with size and can hit often.

Everyone else, there’s 98 of us here at Trim-Tex that want to thank you all for giving us these opportunities! Without professional drywall contractors using our products worldwide, we wouldn’t be here!

Joe


----------



## SlimPickins

Trim-Tex said:


> When in doubt put some glue in it!
> 
> Joe


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Couldn't have said it better myself Joe!


----------



## cazna

Trim-Tex said:


> Down under their fast setting compounds are the best we have seen with very good grip and bond. Here in the US Fast sets are marginal to Ok and with so many to choose from it’s hard to keep up with testing.


 
AAAHH HAAA I knew it, Or very confident that was the case from whats been said on this forum :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Trim-Tex said:


> Down under their fast setting compounds are the best we have seen with very good grip and bond. Joe


Shh. Dont tell the manufacturers, they will take something out to make it cheaper to produce and turn it to crap.


----------



## Kiwiman

Trim-Tex said:


> Down under their fast setting compounds are the best we have seen with very good grip and bond. Here in the US Fast sets are marginal to Ok and with so many to choose from it’s hard to keep up with testing.


I'll second that :thumbsup: 
It's just about the only thing they can get right.
I can't believe it's not available in the Northern hemisphere.... it's been here for long enough.


----------



## Trim-Tex

More photo's









2 year old Holiday Inn Express Edmonton, AB










New Sandman Hotel Edmonton, AB










Sandman Hotel Edmonton, AB every doorway on every floor


----------



## moore

Who was the painter?:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

Excellent example :thumbsup:


----------



## A smooth finish

Trim-Tex said:


> What big knobs are for...Funny stuff!!!:laughing:
> 
> 
> We strive to make beads that are user friendly, durable, paintable, show great bond and won't DENT BLISTER OR FUZZ
> 
> For most of us damaged walls and corners are a problem and do reflect negatively upon our work. Why not use a bead that gives you an advantage over the next guy and looks better for longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Vinyl wall protector couldnt help this metal CB in this 2 year old hospital addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New high rise condo in Chicago shown by the building realtor thinking I was a buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor bond and a bad Blister of Paper faced metal. 1 1/2 year old new unit model in Trump Tower, Chi.
> ...I'm just saying
> 
> Many more photo's if you want to see them.
> 
> Joe


Where is that good samaratin hospital at


----------



## Trim-Tex

Downers Grove, IL


----------



## Trim-Tex

We see positive momentum in many more contractors using MSBeads all over North America. THANKS everyone! We are vey happy you like them and are working hard to get more product in more PRO's hands. 

Lower profile version coming soon for the down under guys with the 10 mm board to try. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Trim-Tex said:


> We see positive momentum in many more contractors using MSBeads all over North America. THANKS everyone! We are vey happy you like them and are working hard to get more product in more PRO's hands.
> 
> Lower profile version coming soon for the down under guys with the 10 mm board to try. I will keep everyone posted.


We appreciate the hard work Joe!


----------



## mudslingr

Finally got to try my MS bull last week that Joe had sent to me. I like them very much. 
Wasn't sure that they would be solid when dry but was impressed to see just how solid it was after just a few minutes of setting after applying a stick.
I also filmed my own impact test by doing my best Babe Ruth swing with a 2x4.:yes: Not even a scratch. My video got deleted but I'll go there and do another test in a couple weeks when I go back to do the camp next door. It won't be primed yet! 
The roller Joe sent with the bead seemed to work well also.:thumbsup: I'm sure I'll be using more of this stuff in the future.

Thanks again Joe and Trim-Tex ! :thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper

i did another job with the mudset 90. this time i knew to cut the rock back a little. it was a small job so i put them on by hand. no problems this time. i like the way they coat.


----------



## justadrywallguy

Got my MS Bead last week. Finally got to use it. After finally realizing you got to cut the rock back everything went great. Really tough bead when dry. Makes a nice clean corner!


----------



## justadrywallguy

an yes I used mesh. Wanted to keep the build up at a minimum. The drywall hang job was HORRIBLE on the house. you could hang your hat on the clickers


----------



## PrecisionTaping

justadrywallguy said:


> View attachment 4301
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302
> an yes I used mesh. Wanted to keep the build up at a minimum. The drywall hang job was HORRIBLE on the house. you could hang your hat on the clickers


Looks good bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

New Product Update:

Mud Set Flat Tear Away
24" Compound Applicator ( fits in tight area's )
Flat mud Head for Tear Away

Mud Set 350 Bull
Mud Set Magic Corner


Watch this: http://youtu.be/hG5GUJ7GOP8


----------



## Trim-Tex

Watch this: http://youtu.be/hG5GUJ7GOP8










NEW*** Mud Set Flat Tear Away









NEW*** Mud Set 350 Bull










NEW*** Mud Set Magic Corner









Tom Gill TapePro Workin it at AWCI Charlotte show


----------



## betterdrywall

PrecisionTaping said:


> Count me in too!
> I'll make a good promotional video for you Joe
> Kick Myron Ferguson to the curb! You need a new fresh look! :thumbsup:


 Myron needs a reality check and a great teacher,,, I'll school him anyday. ,,,,, On second thought,, some guys just no listen,,, 

You can lead a horse to water but ya can't make them drink.... Or as 2buck would say,,, You can lead a sheep to the barn but ya can't make them,,,,,Yikes


----------



## betterdrywall

I have installed miles of bullnose , and I have tried every method you can think of.. 
Mudd install turns out a really nice corner ,, but the method does have its draw backs.. It is slower in production than using an air stapler. If I have 3 or 4 homes ready for bullnose, and each one has 2 or 300 beads to set. I am not going to use up extra labor to apply the bead. staple method is very strong and keeps production moving. And I just coat out with regular JC,,, For the nay sayers This method has held up perfectly ,,, on some very chitty framing. 

Not knocking the mudset,, very nice


----------



## saskataper

*Thanks a lot for the visit Joe*

Joe came to town on thursday and stopped by one of the houses I finished recently. He spent an hour talking to me and the builder about ideas for future houses and that was awesome, the builder is totally sold on getting me to try some fancy drywall work in the next house.:thumbup: 
Now I'm inspired to try and make a little niche for myself doing custom drywall work, maybe even go down to Chicago for the weekend training course someday.
He also gave me a bunch of goodies including bead, mudmax, sponges, and a display box full of there samples to show customers what kind of bead is available, oh and a trimtex flag for my garage.

Thank you so much Joe that was totally unexpected as I'm just a small guy and I really appreciated it.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> Thank you so much Joe that was totally unexpected as I'm just a small guy and I really appreciated it.:thumbsup:


Small guys help make the big guys.
Other companies seem to forget where they came from. At one point, they were just small guys like us as well.
Trim-Tex knows and cares about the little guys who helped them get to where they are and show their appreciation.
Like I stated before. Top notch company! :thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

I have to say thanks again for the tape pro bead roller. It is flippin awesome with the mudset 90. Just slap on the bead, roll it, and coat it. Square every time (so long as the corner is cut back enough). Putting on bead has gotten so much faster now that I don't have to mess with squaring it up by hand.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> I have to say thanks again for the tape pro bead roller. It is flippin awesome with the mudset 90. Just slap on the bead, roll it, and coat it. Square every time (so long as the corner is cut back enough). Putting on bead has gotten so much faster now that I don't have to mess with squaring it up by hand.


I couldn't agree more.
Too bad all everyone wants around my parts are bullnose :furious:
I got 6 boxes of beads sitting in my backyard...lol


----------



## saskataper

the bullnose mud set is excellent as well I just hope tape pro makes a roller for it. I could have really used a roll of the mud set magic corner last weekend, I had to put up three 25' lengths of the regular stuff with glue and that just sucked.


----------



## tomg

We've got one for the 350 bull - code: OCR-B

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Anyone else wanting to try our Mud Set Beads? And for those of you that have we love the feedback. 

BTW we are at the Construct Canada show next week in the Wallboard Trim & Tools booth. Great show for all 
http://www.constructcanada.com/attendee/home.php

Cheers, Joe


----------



## chris

Trim-Tex said:


> Anyone else wanting to try our Mud Set Beads? And for those of you that have we love the feedback.
> 
> BTW we are at the Construct Canada show next week in the Wallboard Trim & Tools booth. Great show for all
> http://www.constructcanada.com/attendee/home.php
> 
> Cheers, Joe


 Just used a bunch of the bullnose ms bead on an ole folks home. They wanted bullnose for the corners to soften it up and when I mentioned the mudset bnose the super was like.. . I will be spraying it today and will try to post a pic or 2. Old folks homes get beat up from walkers and wheelchairs, Im curious to see how well it all holds up. I can just imagine how beat up it would get with metal Great product Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Trim-Tex said:


> Anyone else wanting to try our Mud Set Beads? And for those of you that have we love the feedback.
> 
> BTW we are at the Construct Canada show next week in the Wallboard Trim & Tools booth. Great show for all
> http://www.constructcanada.com/attendee/home.php
> 
> Cheers, Joe


I finally got a job where I could use the mud set beads.(Long story, dont ask) I must say they worked out a lot better than the first time I used them (It looks like I did not cut the sheet back enough last time) They were easy to trowel and a pleasure to sand, they sat fairly flat. All in all a nice product to use.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Here's a good tip: when finishing with skim coat plaster or texture over the bull nose, chamfer bead ect. 

Spray a light mist of Trim Tex Tex11 texture prep or 3M 77 onto the metal, paper, vinyl corner bead. 

Yes it even helps paper faced because all the wax they put on the paper to reduce fuzzing up while sanding actually reduces bond significantly. 

Cheers
Joe


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> I finally got a job where I could use the mud set beads.(Long story, dont ask) I must say they worked out a lot better than the first time I used them (It looks like I did not cut the sheet back enough last time) They were easy to trowel and a pleasure to sand, they sat fairly flat. All in all a nice product to use.:thumbsup:


Ive used a few more of the mudsets now and same for me, I didnt cut the rock back enough first few times, They did sit flatter, Not as much as paper/metal but better than my first goes with them, Would like to see a slimmer version but these do leave a nice point, Not to sharp, not to round, Do feel a bit confidant with how much of a beating they can take, I wont say they are awsome but they are growing on me joe. I think you mentioned you were working on a slimmer version???


----------



## thefinisher

The mud set beads are now our bead of choice for all the houses we stock now! Was able to slowly convince my dad to stock paperface over metal and now mud set over anything else. It has already proven to be a much stronger bead than any other. It has a crisper edge than any other and it sands out better which is a big plus for us on point-up.


----------



## Newagestucco

Trim- Tex very good stuff

I use alot of it bull nose use it every week 
like the Tear Away Bead 
they have alot of good stuff


----------



## Trim-Tex

Cazna, Jim Swain should have the lower profile MSBead in Brisbane so please contact him. And thanks for continuing to test the beads.

TheFinisher, Thanks for the testimonial and I'm happy you like our products. 

Newage stucco, Thank you for your kind words and for using our beads.

My travels are: March 7-10 Austin Texas, Monday 3/11 Edmonton Consolidated Gypsum show, Wednesday 3/15 Saskatoon CGS show,
Friday 3/15 Calgary CGS show.

March 20-22 San Antonio Texas Intex/AWCI show.

April 4-7 Birmingham AL Grand-Am race

April 15-26 Australia Sidney and Queensland (gold coast)

If your in these areas on these dates please message me and we can meet. 

Cheers, Joe


----------



## jswain

Sorry Cazna and Gazman, missed this recent thread. Will contact you guys and send through Trim-Tex's reduced profile version:thumbup1:


----------



## Kiwiman

jswain said:


> Sorry Cazna and Gazman, missed this recent thread. Will contact you guys and send through Trim-Tex's reduced profile version:thumbup1:


Tell me Jim, is the Trim-Tex bullnose low profile (compared to paper faced metal) and is it available in NZ? Most of my houses are bullnose and the only problem I have is that the paper faced metal ones sit proud and I was thinking maybe a plastic version would have enough flexibility in it to make it sit back tighter.


----------



## Deezal

What do you mean by sits proud? Depending on if you are useing small or big bullnose your drywall should be durastically cut back. I have only ever encountered bullnose to seemingly be pushed out if the board isn't properly cut back


----------



## Deezal

Trim-Tex said:


> Cazna, Jim Swain should have the lower profile MSBead in Brisbane so please contact him. And thanks for continuing to test the beads.
> 
> TheFinisher, Thanks for the testimonial and I'm happy you like our products.
> 
> Newage stucco, Thank you for your kind words and for using our beads.
> 
> My travels are: March 7-10 Austin Texas, Monday 3/11 Edmonton Consolidated Gypsum show, Wednesday 3/15 Saskatoon CGS show,
> Friday 3/15 Calgary CGS show.
> 
> March 20-22 San Antonio Texas Intex/AWCI show.
> 
> April 4-7 Birmingham AL Grand-Am race
> 
> April 15-26 Australia Sidney and Queensland (gold coast)
> 
> If your in these areas on these dates please message me and we can meet.
> 
> Cheers, Joe


Edmonton consolidated gypsum until march 15? Am I correct? I operate approximately 4 hrs north of there and always love to talk to reps and especially since Canada is missing a huge portion of the products that are available in the U.S. market I would be especially interested.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Tell me Jim, is the Trim-Tex bullnose low profile (compared to paper faced metal) and is it available in NZ? Most of my houses are bullnose and the only problem I have is that the paper faced metal ones sit proud and I was thinking maybe a plastic version would have enough flexibility in it to make it sit back tighter.


Vinyl is way better than that other product that Joe probably don't let hid employees mention by name. they probably refer to it as that other bead product.

The vinyl will hold it's form better, easier to miter. And by proud, you mean less mud fill (for those that dont understand). We don't get what we canucks call ski slopes or jumps at the bottom of the base board/skirt:thumbsup:


----------



## jswain

Hey Kiwiman, were you talking about the radius of the bullnose when saying lower profile? We promote a 10mm and a 19mm Trim-Tex bullnose in Australia, maybe the 10mm one is worth trying?


----------



## Kiwiman

jswain said:


> Hey Kiwiman, were you talking about the radius of the bullnose when saying lower profile? We promote a 10mm and a 19mm Trim-Tex bullnose in Australia, maybe the 10mm one is worth trying?


I use the 19mm Jim, what I meant by "sits proud" is what 2Buck was saying, extra fill is needed to keep the skirting straight, I do what Deezal says and cut the corners of the board back but they still sit high, with paperfaced metal there's no flex so you can't change the shape of it, I've tried thumping it in with the palm of my hand but that just squashed it and flattened the round edge.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Edmonton show is today 11am till 3pm @ Ramada Conference Centre on Kingsway.

Saskatoon show is this Wednesday 11-3pm @ Saskatoon Inn Hotel & convention centre.

Friday show is Calgary 11-3 pm at the Glenmore Inn 2720 Glenmore Trail SE

Consolidated Gypsum Supply is giving away $7,000 in prizes at each show

Good day of education and fun and who knows you might get lucky and win a grand prize. :yes:


----------



## Deezal

Going to have to catch you at the next one just flew back into gp yesterday and gotta get my jobs sorted out today.


----------



## jswain

The Trim-Tex should be a better option, will email you availability in NZ Kiwiman


----------



## 2buckcanuck

jswain said:


> The Trim-Tex should be a better option, will email you availability in NZ Kiwiman


Should be or will be:blink:

I could do a better job at selling trim-tex products than you, can I have your job,, and does it snow where you live:whistling2:


----------



## jswain

2buckcanuck said:


> Should be or will be:blink:
> 
> I could do a better job at selling trim-tex products than you, can I have your job,, and does it snow where you live:whistling2:


No should's here 2Buck - no you can't have my job and no it doesn't snow at the Gold Coast AND no I'm not looking for a Demonstrator job with Joe :whistling2: but yes Trim-Tex is the best :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

Here you go 2Buck just for you. Great place to visit but you wouldn't want to live there :whistling2:.

http://www.visitgoldcoast.com/


----------



## Deezal

gazman said:


> Here you go 2Buck just for you. Great place to visit but you wouldn't want to live there :whistling2:.
> 
> http://www.visitgoldcoast.com/


What's the matter with the place your visiting now! 









:whistling:


----------



## Deezal

I should clarify that's the upcoming weeks weather forecast for where I live ( close to Jim's show in Edmonton Alberta Canada earlier today)


----------



## gazman

Deezal said:


> I should clarify that's the upcoming weeks weather forecast for where I live ( close to Jim's show in Edmonton Alberta Canada earlier today)



You have my sympathies :yes:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Here you go 2Buck just for you. Great place to visit but you wouldn't want to live there :whistling2:.
> 
> http://www.visitgoldcoast.com/


That's odd, your beach looks just like Grand Bend Ontario:whistling2:

Except ours is not salt water, it's not full of sharks or killer whales, or killer jelly fish (R.I.P crocodile hunter







) and best of all, you can play ice hockey on it in the winter:thumbup:

Can your play ice hockey on your Golden Coast Gazzy,,,, PPPhhhffffftttt... I doubt it, ours is better then:whistling2:


----------



## jswain

2buckcanuck said:


> That's odd, your beach looks just like Grand Bend Ontario:whistling2:
> 
> Except ours is not salt water, it's not full of sharks or killer whales, or killer jelly fish (R.I.P crocodile hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and best of all, you can play ice hockey on it in the winter:thumbup:
> 
> Can your play ice hockey on your Golden Coast Gazzy,,,, PPPhhhffffftttt... I doubt it, ours is better then:whistling2:


Guess these guys would have nothing to do in March in Ontario 2buck 
http://roxylive.com/roxyprogoldcoast/2013/
http://quiksilverlive.com/progoldcoast/2013/


----------



## 2buckcanuck

jswain said:


> Guess these guys would have nothing to do in March in Ontario 2buck
> http://roxylive.com/roxyprogoldcoast/2013/
> http://quiksilverlive.com/progoldcoast/2013/


I can top that:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

jswain said:


> The Trim-Tex should be a better option, will email you availability in NZ Kiwiman


Thanks Jim.
I have a wee confession to make, when you rang today I might have sounded a bit bewildered.....I couldn't work out why I would be getting a ring from *Jemmett* wallboard tools in Australia, I've never heard of them, then the penny dropped, it was *Jim at* Wallboard tools inch:......the Aussie accent threw me, you say Jem and we say Jum, I had a good chuckle to myself afterwards


----------



## gazman

I spoke with Jim the other day, I didn't pick up on any accent :whistling2:. I will have to get your number so as I can hear your Kiwi accent .


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> I spoke with Jim the other day, I didn't pick up on any accent :whistling2:. I will have to get your number so as I can hear your Kiwi accent .


Just make sure you call kiwiman by his proper name of Juff, and not Jeff:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> I spoke with Jim the other day, I didn't pick up on any accent :whistling2:. I will have to get your number so as I can hear your Kiwi accent .


You have to really listen really hard for it but you can pick it up when he starts talking about sex a lot...... I had sex of my mates over and we drank a sex pack each, then the sheila's turned up and we all had sux


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Just make sure you call kiwiman by his proper name of Juff, and not Jeff:yes:


Oh ya duckhead :whistling2:


----------



## cazna

cazna said:


> Ive used a few more of the mudsets now and same for me, I didnt cut the rock back enough first few times, They did sit flatter, Not as much as paper/metal but better than my first goes with them, Would like to see a slimmer version but these do leave a nice point, Not to sharp, not to round, Do feel a bit confidant with how much of a beating they can take, I wont say they are awsome but they are growing on me joe. I think you mentioned you were working on a slimmer version???


 
Well, Thanks trim tex and Jim swain, I recieved some slim line mudsets and gave them a go today.

First off i thought what the hell trim tex and Jim???? These are the same as the standard mudsets??:blink:

But there is a very slight difference, Very little but slight, Ever so thinner and shorter on the sides, I thought thats going to be the same, These guys are crazy, The centre stems the same???

But its really quite surprising, They do sit better, And its easier to bury the edges so cool, I like it, They went well and seemed to sit flatter and easier to coat with less mud, Easier to adjust side to side but I still dont get it, The difference is so minimal, What magic trick did that Joe?????


----------



## gazman

Sounds good Caz. I just picked up my sample pack today, looking forward to giving them a go.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Sounds good Caz. I just picked up my sample pack today, looking forward to giving them a go.


Its weird Gaz, Theres so little difference, Yet easier to use?? Or maybe i was just having a good day :rockon:


----------



## jswain

cazna said:


> Its weird Gaz, Theres so little difference, Yet easier to use?? Or maybe i was just having a good day :rockon:


Is there anyone else in Australia wanting to trial these lower profile mudsets?


----------



## Trim-Tex

CAZNA, we worked hard to achieve the 15% lower profile. It's not easy To tweak a perfect and proven engineered profile. After several adjustments and extrusion tooling tries, we arrived to the profile you are now testing. Remember bond is 3.5 X better and durability is 20 x + + :yes:

Joe


----------



## VANMAN

Trim-Tex said:


> CAZNA, we worked hard to achieve the 15% lower profile. It's not easy To tweak a perfect and proven engineered profile. After several adjustments and extrusion tooling tries, we arrived to the profile you are now testing. Remember bond is 3.5 X better and durability is 20 x + + :yes:
> 
> Joe


 They sound like whats needed over here Joe!!
Sorry still got 2 send u pics! Will get on it!


----------



## cazna

Trim-Tex said:


> CAZNA, we worked hard to achieve the 15% lower profile. It's not easy To tweak a perfect and proven engineered profile. After several adjustments and extrusion tooling tries, we arrived to the profile you are now testing. Remember bond is 3.5 X better and durability is 20 x + + :yes:
> 
> Joe


 
As a Kiwi would say..........Well, You done a bloody good job, Good on ya mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

VANMAN said:


> They sound like whats needed over here Joe!!
> Sorry still got 2 send u pics! Will get on it!


Sorry, different topic..... I pulled up to the traffic lights the other day and I sh!t you not, there was a black van with "VAN MAN" in big silver letters across the front, damned lights turned green before I could fumble around with my phone to get a pic.


----------



## gazman

I had a crack at the new Low-Profile mud set bead form Trim-Tex today. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. I agree with Caz they went on real nice. The lower profile made a huge difference, they sit a lot flatter on the wall. I will try to take some pics next week and post them.

The biggest thing that I am blown away by is that Trim-Tex listen to a couple of blokes form down under and made changes that resulted in a new product. Joe THANK YOU .

GREAT PRODUCT.


----------



## gazman

Oh and I nearly forgot. Thank you Wallboard tools for the sample pack.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

GAZ, Thanks for being open minded to new innovations and change for the better. As you know some plaster board professionals can be very stubborn and resistant to change ( this poke is not directed at you 2 Buck)

:whistling2:

We would like to get your feedback ( VANMAN and anybody else too) on the our system to full wrap windows. Use the TapePro/Trim-Tex Flat applicator head and our Mud Set Flat Tear-Away bead & any of the 3 MSBead styles (350 Bull, 3/4 Bull or MSRigid 90) 






BTW: we also have NEW Pre-mitered MSBead 90's for your bulkheads. All of our new products are featured in the NEW 2013 catalog......available on line www.trim-tex.com or on the I Pad App, the printed version will be mailing in 3 weeks to all our dealers. If you want your own copy pick one up at your dealer or email Donna at [email protected] 

Thanks everyone! Joe


----------



## VANMAN

Hey Joe i just got back from the scottish trade show in Edinburgh!
Look what i came accross!
I do believe u r in talks with Belmore Tools! Thats who i get all my USG filler from!!:thumbup: And i hear u r coming back 2 the UK in july? We will have 2 try meeting up again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport

Here are some photos of a window return using Trim-Tex Mud Set Flat Tear Away and Mud Set Rigid corner bead. The beads are applied quickly with a compound tube applicator and you can see the mud seep through the holes so that its really grabbing onto the bead. Applying the fill coat immediately saves time and MONEY  







































The tear off strip on the Flat Tear Away keeps the window clean and leaves a crisp clean finish.


----------



## cazna

Amazing difference wasnt it gaz :thumbsup: Thanks to Joe and Jim as well :yes:

Those window trims look awsome, No good to me though as we dont do that here, Its all wooden frames in nz, Although a few years back i had one job like that but it was only the doors, no windows, Those tearaways and low profile mudsets would have been great, I just used paper/metal, Its all i had.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> GAZ, Thanks for being open minded to new innovations and change for the better. As you know some plaster board professionals can be very stubborn and resistant to change ( this poke is not directed at you 2 Buck)


Well speaking of change:whistling2:

I remember when I first came to this site, any talk or video's done about your beads always involved staples and spray glue, I always wondered why?:blink: I kept thinking, why are you treating your product like metal bead, when it can be installed like paper bead..... I think someone has been reading our post:thumbup:. Now your promoting the mud install method, which is faster, and can get the jump on paper bead since you can half coat it right away(you can half coat paper but not recommended).

Speaking of more change, the tear away looks better, no more need for 1/4" gap for install (that stupid lip that came on them). But just wondering if you have two different depths for loading,,,, meaning.... In your video, they would keep square (perfect 90) to the bull nose, which is good. But say you use them as a stand alone product, say to finish up against some "T" bar for example. I found they could ski slope, or leave a hollow/curve. So you would half to use a lot of mud to build them out, sometimes up to 14" almost. So maybe if there were or are two types with different loading depths.

And even more change,,,, next time your in Canada, and you go through a Tim Hortons, order a bacon breakfast sandwich on a MAPLE Cinnamon bagel. You will love it so much, you will change your citizenship to a Canadian,,,,, which could lead you to changing to the hockey team you cheer for ,,,, Canada's team, The Toronto MAPLE Leafs:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper

So I took your advise Joe and stocked up. 400pcs of rigid mudset and a couple boxes of step a bull. Supplier was clearing it out so I got it for about 30¢ on the dollar. Should be good for square bead for a couple years. 
Also picked up this Can-Am inside offset applicator for $20.


----------



## Stopper

cazna said:


> Its weird Gaz, Theres so little difference, Yet easier to use?? Or maybe i was just having a good day :rockon:



How much do the new mudset beads build the wall out by? 
(If placed evenly/centered and not sitting down in tapers)

I know paper faced beads build the wall out 2mm and the old mudset ones were about 3.5 mm which is a heck of alot more...


----------



## Toontowntaper

I decided to take the rest of the mudset beads from my supplier lol

Scott and I cleared them out. Then I thought hey I could use another drywall gun and why not a cut out tool to. 

Great way to spend a Monday


----------



## Trim-Tex

Stopper, here are the facts I posted on page 7 of this thread:

Our Tearaway beads and the majority of our corner beads have a total height of mud flange + mud bump of .098 to .105 of an inch (2.5 to 2.6 mm). 


Most metal beads with a mud bump are in the .070 to .090 range (1.8 to 2.3 mm). 

For reference: 1/8" = .125 inch or 3.17mm 
Most copy paper is .005 thick so the difference between the paper metal and our beads is 4 or 5 pcs of paper (thick) 

Yes our vinyl beads are 20% thicker and slightly taller but remember thinner = weaker and thicker = stronger in most cases. Compound / mud is what holds our world together, a little more in some critical areas is not such a bad thing. 

Remember "Metal dents and Vinyl doesn't" 20% thicker on Trim-Tex Vinyl increases durability 20+ times 

Our lower profile version for Austrailia I will explain tomorrow.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> Our lower profile version for Austrailia I will explain tomorrow.


Don't we get to test them here in North America









And whats the flange height on that bead product that attracts mold and mildew,,,, who uses metal bead any more,,,, maybe hand tapers:whistling2:

From dealing with our DWC, they don't care about better or stronger, they want cheap and cheaper, since their cheap like the builders they work for. I was one of the few tapers that pushed for Change from metal bead to that mold attracting bead. The number one reason they accepted the change, was they broke even with the lessor amount of mud to coat them (since the change cost a buck more a stick). Last on their list of worries was strength, since everything that goes wrong is the tapers fault, Nor could they care if our production rates increased on the install.....

Just my 2 bucks worth of whining


----------



## gazman

gazman said:


> I had a crack at the new Low-Profile mud set bead form Trim-Tex today. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. I agree with Caz they went on real nice. The lower profile made a huge difference, they sit a lot flatter on the wall. I will try to take some pics next week and post them.



Here are as few pics of the low profile bead. As you can see from the pic with the level along where the trim goes they sit fairly flat.


----------



## gazman

saskataper said:


> So I took your advise Joe and stocked up. 400pcs of rigid mudset and a couple boxes of step a bull. Supplier was clearing it out so I got it for about 30¢ on the dollar. Should be good for square bead for a couple years.
> Also picked up this Can-Am inside offset applicator for $20.



I see that you picked up a bit more than bead .


----------



## Stopper

Trim-Tex said:


> Yes our vinyl beads are 20% thicker and slightly taller but remember thinner = weaker and thicker = stronger in most cases. Compound / mud is what holds our world together, a little more in some critical areas is not such a bad thing.


 The Mudset beads you sent me had a height of 3.5mm, the 2mm that paper faced beads have gives a very strong corner. 
The additional strength you claim your beads have is unneeded and comes with the down side of building the corner out a very long way which looks very bad.
By the time you hit a metal bead with enough force to dent the metal you'll also cause plaster to fly off your vinyl bead, more so than metal ones, mud does not stick well to the smooth exterior surface than your beads have as well as paper faced beads. 
And 2 mm is heaps of fill to give a corner strength, actually because your vinyl is so thick to begin with you probably have LESS mud filling it even with it being 3.5mm deep all up.
So the thinner metal beads means they can have more mud filling them and still be thinner than your vinyl ones.

Also thinker may be stronger than thinner BUT you're comparing to different things, metal VS vinyl, the thin metal is far stronger than thick vinyl.

In the videos that were put up on here showing different beads being applied and then tested the metal ones were fixed with a big void under them and only mudded down the edges, this may suit a vinyl bead because it allows it to flex but its not how you fix a metal bead, a metal bead needs no air spaces under it for max strength, you're setting the bead up to fail, its an unfair test.


----------



## Square Foot

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't we get to test them here in North America
> 
> And whats the flange height on that bead product that attracts mold and mildew,,,, who uses metal bead any more,,,, maybe hand tapers:whistling2:
> 
> From dealing with our DWC, they don't care about better or stronger, they want cheap and cheaper, since their cheap like the builders they work for. I was one of the few tapers that pushed for Change from metal bead to that mold attracting bead. The number one reason they accepted the change, was they broke even with the lessor amount of mud to coat them (since the change cost a buck more a stick). Last on their list of worries was strength, since everything that goes wrong is the tapers fault, Nor could they care if our production rates increased on the install.....
> 
> Just my 2 bucks worth of whining


"bead product that attracts mold and mildew"


Please explain????


----------



## thefinisher

Stopper said:


> The Mudset beads you sent me had a height of 3.5mm, the 2mm that paper faced beads have gives a very strong corner.
> The additional strength you claim your beads have is unneeded and comes with the down side of building the corner out a very long way which looks very bad.
> By the time you hit a metal bead with enough force to dent the metal you'll also cause plaster to fly off your vinyl bead, more so than metal ones, mud does not stick well to the smooth exterior surface than your beads have as well as paper faced beads.
> And 2 mm is heaps of fill to give a corner strength, actually because your vinyl is so thick to begin with you probably have LESS mud filling it even with it being 3.5mm deep all up.
> So the thinner metal beads means they can have more mud filling them and still be thinner than your vinyl ones.
> 
> Also thinker may be stronger than thinner BUT you're comparing to different things, metal VS vinyl, the thin metal is far stronger than thick vinyl.
> 
> In the videos that were put up on here showing different beads being applied and then tested the metal ones were fixed with a big void under them and only mudded down the edges, this may suit a vinyl bead because it allows it to flex but its not how you fix a metal bead, a metal bead needs no air spaces under it for max strength, you're setting the bead up to fail, its an unfair test.


Have you tried the mud-set bead yet? We went from metal, to paper face, to mud-set and will never go back. It really is much stronger and resists impact 100x better than metal or metal paperfaced bead. It also leaves a sharper corner which looks better


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Square Foot said:


> "bead product that attracts mold and mildew"
> 
> 
> Please explain????


Just a little inside joke I'm playing with Joe, I'm pretending they don't like to name the product of their competition........ Paper bead,,,,, The product trim tech tech support (rich) called the product that will mold or mildew.

Now Joe will be mad at me for saying Paper bead:furious::jester:


----------



## Stopper

thefinisher said:


> Have you tried the mud-set bead yet?


You quoted me as saying I had.:thumbup:


----------



## gazman

stopper said:


> you quoted me as saying i had.:thumbup:


 Thats funny.


----------



## VANMAN

*Joe is the man*

Take a look what goods Joe sent me!
Cant wait 2 get my hand on this stuff,There is rigid mudset beads,the new lower mudset beads and an even lower mudset bead!There is tearaway beads and i do believe some bullnose beads! Not had time 2 look yet as its drinking time!
Sandpaper for the black widow,sanding blocks,T shirt,hat and a couple little fat 2Bucks:whistling2:
By the way Joe ur ment 2 make goods that will need replaced!! I'm still on the first 2 pads for the black widow sander and i will b retired by the time i need more!!:thumbsup:
Cant say thanx enough 2 Joe for giving me all this stuff 2 try!:thumbup:


----------



## mld

Yuup, Joe sent me a pack too. I am a diehard Nocoat man but any company who believes enough in their product to give it away to prospective customers is definitely worth giving a shot!









Haven't used the bead yet as my current job is bullnose, but will give it a shot as soon as possible.


----------



## Deezal

Awesome to see a company so passionate about their products...... Kinda jealous though lol


----------



## VANMAN

I have 2 tape my dads new place soon so its getting the trim-tex works!:thumbsup:
Cant wait 2 get it started now:blink:


----------



## VANMAN

Deezal said:


> Awesome to see a company so passionate about their products...... Kinda jealous though lol


Get intouch with Joe from Trim-Tex he will sort u out!:thumbsup:
He has sent all that stuff 2 Scotland for me so u r just over the border!:yes:


----------



## VANMAN

Well i broke out Joe's lower profile beads today!
Yea i am very impressed!:yes: Just hope Joe gets them 2 the UK soon as i am sold on them! And the tearaway bead is a great bead 2!:thumbup: A couple of pics of them!


----------



## mld

So, I've had a chance to use the mudset bead on a few jobs and this is my opinion of it.
Pros..
easy to install
easy too coat
very, very durable
and looks clean an neat

Cons..
Hard to cut with a snips for corners and such
takes a considerable amount of mud, haven't been able to finish in less than three coats unless I use hotmud

All in all a very good product.

I've used NoCoat smart series almost exclusively for about five years and have developed a system that works awesome for me. The mudset uses probably 40% more mud, but makes up for it in durability and not having to worry about edge pops. I will definitely use more of the mudset but it won't be replacing NoCoat yet. Sorry Joe if I'm not a complete convert but I wanted to give my honest opinion.

That being said I am very impressed with Trim Tex as a company and will be giving them business in the future, especially sanding sponges which are the tops in my opinion:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks, Mike


----------



## mudslingr

mld said:


> Cons..
> Hard to cut with a snips for corners and such
> takes a considerable amount of mud, haven't been able to finish in less than three coats unless I use hotmud


Get a new sharp pair of snips. I like the yellow ones. Any vinyl product requires a minimum of 3 coats and always did in my opinion. I'll give it 4 if I feel it needs it when lighting is an issue.


----------



## plugger

jswain said:


> Is there anyone else in Australia wanting to trial these lower profile mudsets?


Defo! If not too late!!


----------



## thefinisher

We have been using so much of it that our supplier just stocked one of our houses with 4 sample boxes because we used all of their regular stock :yes:. So far from what I can tell the bead does well with 2 coats but could stand to have a 3rd coat. All of our houses get 2 coats on them and come out fine though. It is the most durable bead ever made IMO. Have had several trim guys and flooring people test it out for me . It also makes for the sharpest corner compared to metal or paper faced bead.


----------



## jswain

Sure can Plugger will PM you :thumbsup:


plugger said:


> Defo! If not too late!!


----------



## Trim-Tex

thefinisher said:


> We have been using so much of it that our supplier just stocked one of our houses with 4 sample boxes because we used all of their regular stock :yes:. So far from what I can tell the bead does well with 2 coats but could stand to have a 3rd coat. All of our houses get 2 coats on them and come out fine though. It is the most durable bead ever made IMO. Have had several trim guys and flooring people test it out for me . It also makes for the sharpest corner compared to metal or paper faced bead.



Mr. " TheFinisher" Sir, You are a great supporter of Trim-Tex products. Thank You! We are happy you stepped outside the metal box and gave us a good trial. We are even happier we are now your bead of choice!
 Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport

I'm glad you guys like the new low profile beads. If you have any questions at all you guys can always shoot me a message anytime


----------



## Galaman

We would like to try. Thanks!


----------



## pipercub17

the builder I am working for right now has me using metal bead and some off brand plastic for arches right now .... sure would like to get them to use trim-tex 
how to I get me one of them trim tex guys? lol


----------



## Trim-Tex

Piper
Galaman

Did you ever get MSB to try? PM me your info and we will send out some stuff!!!

Joe


----------



## thefinisher

Trim-Tex said:


> Mr. " TheFinisher" Sir, You are a great supporter of Trim-Tex products. Thank You! We are happy you stepped outside the metal box and gave us a good trial. We are even happier we are now your bead of choice!
> Joe


Would never have been a convert had you not sent me the samples to try :thumbsup:. Going to try and get the mudset splayed bead for 45's soon as our supplier does not stock them. We have been using no-coat (level line) for our outside 45's and want something that will produce a more durable corner.


----------



## pipercub17

sent ya pm joe .


----------



## saskataper

Got my sample box of MS 350 bull and I'm keen to try it, now I just have to sell someone on it, I've been pushing the 350 chamfer but I like the look of this as well. 

Also I accidentally gave the MS 90 a pretty good test the other day, I was moving out my 8-13' aluminium extension plank and really whacked a corner with it, that thing had some pretty good momentum behind it and the only way you could tell where I hit was a bit of grey where the aluminium rubbed off. Any other bead would have been in pretty rough shape.


----------



## Bevelation

I can't say I've had the success as others on here with the mud set products....

It doesn't install straight for me.
Forces a 3 coat finish.
Doesn't set fast enough after install to warrant coating it the same day.

That doesn't translate to saved time.


I would rather opt for the architectural series beads, because I really like the sharp corner it gives, plus I can simply staple it on so I can control how straight it goes on like I do with installing chamfer bead. The problem is I can't order them because it's apparently not carried here. So I'm stuck with gay paper edge.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Bevelation said:


> I can't say I've had the success as others on here with the mud set products....
> 
> It doesn't install straight for me.
> Forces a 3 coat finish.
> Doesn't set fast enough after install to warrant coating it the same day.
> 
> That doesn't translate to saved time.
> 
> I would rather opt for the architectural series beads, because I really like the sharp corner it gives, plus I can simply staple it on so I can control how straight it goes on like I do with installing chamfer bead. The problem is I can't order them because it's apparently not carried here. So I'm stuck with gay paper edge.


That's not good to hear. I'm not sure why its not setting on straight.....are you using to correct roller for the bead your using. I've had a rare occasion when I need to hit a 3rd coat. And you can coat it right after it sets a bit. 

I'm thinking that its user error no offense. Install is bit different then paper metal


----------



## Bevelation

It probably is the roller. I'm not interested with changing because I've invested already so much money with the tools I have now, and spending another hundred bucks for a roller for the sake of propriety is ridiculous at this point. If the architect bead comes available, I'll buy it, but not if I can only get mud set. I'll go back with paper edge for square because it's easy. Easy = fast. Easy = $$


----------



## Toontowntaper

Bevelation said:


> It probably is the roller. I'm not interested with changing because I've invested already so much money with the tools I have now, and spending another hundred bucks for a roller for the sake of propriety is ridiculous at this point. If the architect bead comes available, I'll buy it, but not if I can only get mud set. I'll go back with paper edge for square because it's easy. Easy = fast. Easy = $$


Easy= mudset which saves you money because its cheaper and a better product 
Easy= $$$$ saved in the long run from material cost time used and profit. 

You don't need the roller although it helps set it better. Take the back end of your knife and run it on the mud flange. That will help set the mud through the perforated holes. You can also use a bead hopper which helps to apply bull nose and 90° bead faster. Even up sell the bead tell them it's a better product which saves them headaches in the long run. Customers and GC and DWC are more then willing to pay a bit more for better products. It's all about how you market the products and how you market yourself that will help you make more $$$


----------



## thefinisher

Bevelation said:


> It probably is the roller. I'm not interested with changing because I've invested already so much money with the tools I have now, and spending another hundred bucks for a roller for the sake of propriety is ridiculous at this point. If the architect bead comes available, I'll buy it, but not if I can only get mud set. I'll go back with paper edge for square because it's easy. Easy = fast. Easy = $$


I will agree that the paper faced bead is faster to install and takes less mud to coat, but it really is an inferior product. The mud set bead is less expensive and is the toughest bead on the market period! I have used metal, paper-faced metal, paper-faced vinyl, and hydro-trim bead.... none of them can come close to being as durable. For us, it has proven itself to be a time saver come time to touch up. Other trades don't care about banging into our corners and in the past we would have corners which needed a lot of attention. Now, I don't care how hard you hit the corner because the bead can take the abuse without failure. This saves us a lot of time and money. And did I mention that it is cheaper to buy?

-Another good thing about the mud-set bead is its ability to transport easily. Not sure what type of vehicle you drive but we do all our work in a truck. So when we carry bead we put it in the bed of the truck. Metal beads tend to flop around and warp, paper-faced beads can't get wet, and neither can the other previous listed beads. The mud-set beads on the other hand can flop all over the place in the wind and still be perfect. I also never have to be worried about getting caught out in the rain either as it wont rust or break down due to moisture. Honestly, putting on the beads shouldn't really be any slower as you can put it on with a hopper and the same corner roller you use for paper-faced beads. Heck, I find that you don't even have to wipe the bead after rolling like you would paper-faced. Just let it dry and coat the next day or coat immediately :thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot

"I will agree that the paper faced bead is faster to install and takes less mud to coat, but it really is an inferior product"

I've not used the MSB yet, so I'm not going to knock it, but....I have to wonder? if you're saying the msb takes more to fill, how much of a curl issue is there with base, chair rail and crown? Even when determined to be filled and flat with say a 12" knife, there could still be a bow over the long span.

I did a pretty large house ( just shy of 29,000 bf ) about 18 months ago, in which all trim was stained. The out side corners had to stay as flat as possible and you can't cheat it ( trim )with caulk...I ended up using NoCoat. If the MSB elevates the point too much, this would have been a problem.


----------



## thefinisher

Square Foot said:


> "I will agree that the paper faced bead is faster to install and takes less mud to coat, but it really is an inferior product"
> 
> I've not used the MSB yet, so I'm not going to knock it, but....I have to wonder? if you're saying the msb takes more to fill, how much of a curl issue is there with base, chair rail and crown? Even when determined to be filled and flat with say a 12" knife, there could still be a bow over the long span.
> 
> I did a pretty large house ( just shy of 29,000 bf ) about 18 months ago, in which all trim was stained. The out side corners had to stay as flat as possible and you can't cheat it ( trim )with caulk...I ended up using NoCoat. If the MSB elevates the point too much, this would have been a problem.


I would say that the MSB takes more to fill than paperface bead due to the I-beam design, but this is what makes it stronger also. We don't have any problems with trim though with only 2 coats on the bead..... however everything gets painted and caulked so no big deal. If it needed to be perfectly flat then I would say 3 coats would be necessary.


----------



## desertmud

I used my free sample of MSB the other day. Found it to be quicker than nailing the metal beads we normally use. Just have to get the hang of not overlapping the miters so they lay flat and not pop up.
We do mostly remodel work and use hot mud most of the time. Haven't tried Mudmax yet but thinking it might be a good idea when using HM.
Thanks Trimtex, will definitely consider switching to MSB!


----------



## moore

Paper face beads can't get wet??? Why not?


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Paper face beads can't get wet??? Why not?


Are you joking? It is paper lol. Would you tape with a roll of tape that got rained on?


----------



## Trim-Tex

Toontowntaper said:


> I decided to take the rest of the mudset beads from my supplier lol
> 
> Scott and I cleared them out. Then I thought hey I could use another drywall gun and why not a cut out tool to.
> 
> Great way to spend a Monday




You both totally lucked out as all these boxes were put on clearance by mistake. The dealer put in a 60 bx order a couple days later.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Trim-Tex said:


> You both totally lucked out as all these boxes were put on clearance by mistake. The dealer put in a 60 bx order a couple days later.


Yeah that's what they said after the fact. I laughed and said well that's 1200 sticks of superior product that I have over the competition. And have told them to start stocking the mudset bullnose. 

How's things going Joe? The trim tex products are flying onto walls here now.... I've been pushing it on my taper buddies lol. I have about 400 sticks of the 90° mudset left. Some joe blows came into town and they liked the adapter you gave me so much they decided to walk off with it lol. But will be picking up another one soon. 

Also that manta ray is a thing of beauty Scott was showing it off. We have a buddy who wants one. 

Should make a trip up here again Joe told my wife about you and she was sad she didn't get to meet the stand up guy I kept talking about. And all the trim tex products I use. She laughs cause I left the catalogues on my night stand and said oh that's your new **** since you get excited about it.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Toontowntaper said:


> Yeah that's what they said after the fact. I laughed and said well that's 1200 sticks of superior product that I have over the competition. And have told them to start stocking the mudset bullnose.
> 
> How's things going Joe? The trim tex products are flying onto walls here now.... I've been pushing it on my taper buddies lol. I have about 400 sticks of the 90° mudset left. Some joe blows came into town and they liked the adapter you gave me so much they decided to walk off with it lol. But will be picking up another one soon.
> 
> Also that manta ray is a thing of beauty Scott was showing it off. We have a buddy who wants one.
> 
> Should make a trip up here again Joe told my wife about you and she was sad she didn't get to meet the stand up guy I kept talking about. And all the trim tex products I use. She laughs cause I left the catalogues on my night stand and said oh that's your new **** since you get excited about it.


ToonTT

Thanks for your support !
What adapter are you talking about ? :blink:
We're happy you like the Manta Ray along with the others that have bought one.

Maybe we should do a sport bike -Hottie Girl - drywall tools pin up calender. :whistling2: then your wife wont be so worried about you.

I will be in Canada Mon-Saturday next week. Calgary then Red Deer and I finish up in Edmonton. Friday morning there is a big contractor breakfast event at Kenroc. I hope to see some DWT members there.

Joe


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> ToonTT
> 
> 
> I will be in Canada Mon-Saturday next week. Calgary then Red Deer and I finish up in Edmonton. Friday morning there is a big contractor breakfast event at Kenroc. I hope to see some DWT members there.
> 
> Joe


Come to London Ontario Joe









There's ****k all to see here, but when you tell every body you have been to London, they will think England:thumbup:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London,_Ontario


----------



## Toontowntaper

Have you been out east joe ? Maybe going to see London wouldn't be to bad of a idea. 

They ended up taking my outside mud applicator. My buddy and I were running it one day and they liked how it ran on a tube. So they ended up walking off the site with it. 

I wouldn't mind heading out east maybe go meet ya with Scott 2buck


----------



## pipercub17

Looking forward to meeting you in Edmonton joe 
Any word on what time it's at 
Tryed calling Kenroc but the guy had no clue


----------



## pipercub17

So it's at Kenroc west edmonton from 6am to 10 
Went there today 
And aperantly they don't stock mud set bead 
Ok well guess I will have to get it from another dealer


----------



## pipercub17

So it's at Kenroc west edmonton from 6am to 10 
Went there today 
And aperantly they don't stock mud set bead 
Ok well guess I will have to get it from another dealer


----------



## pipercub17

got my trim-tex stuff today 
thanks joe


----------



## thefinisher

Just got my samples too :thumbup:. Got the sample box with all the beads and the beauty tower which shows the beads on actually sheetrock. And of course in true trim-tex fashion, they sent me other miscellaneous goodies . How could you not try to support a company that supports us they way they do? Big thumbs up for Trim-Tex!

P.S. yall sent me a large and XL t-shirt :whistling2:.... lets just say they may be a bit tight lol. I may be able to squeeze into the XL in a couple months since I started working out again. No big deal... I'm going to give one to my brother to wear.


----------



## VANMAN

thefinisher said:


> Just got my samples too :thumbup:. Got the sample box with all the beads and the beauty tower which shows the beads on actually sheetrock. And of course in true trim-tex fashion, they sent me other miscellaneous goodies . How could you not try to support a company that supports us they way they do? Big thumbs up for Trim-Tex!
> 
> P.S. yall sent me a large and XL t-shirt :whistling2:.... lets just say they may be a bit tight lol. I may be able to squeeze into the XL in a couple months since I started working out again. No big deal... I'm going to give one to my brother to wear.


 Yea i'm with u there! Joe is 1 amazing man thats for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Thanks for the kind words! 
Life is good and every day on this planet is a blessing!

And a big thank you from all 110 team members at Trim-Tex to everybody world wide that use and enjoy our products!!!!!!!!!! 

We appreciate the opportunities that you all provide! :yes:

Joe Koenig


----------



## Trim-Tex

Big contractor event this morning 6-10 am @ Kenroc Edmonton. I'm giving away many great prizes. 36" compound tube and Manta Ray by TapePro, Auto Mixer and many other goodies.

Who's coming??

Joe


----------



## pipercub17

It was great to meet you today joe ! 
Thanks for all the new toys !
That tube and the manta ray are awesome just got done playing with it .
You are one heck of a stand up guy joe 
Looking forward to using your product 
From now on !


----------



## pipercub17

It was great to meet you today joe ! 
Thanks for all the new toys !
That tube and the manta ray are awesome just got done playing with it .
You are one heck of a stand up guy joe 
Looking forward to using your product 
From now on !


----------



## Bevelation

Toontowntaper said:


> Easy= mudset which saves you money because its cheaper and a better product
> Easy= $$$$ saved in the long run from material cost time used and profit.
> 
> You don't need the roller although it helps set it better. Take the back end of your knife and run it on the mud flange. That will help set the mud through the perforated holes. You can also use a bead hopper which helps to apply bull nose and 90° bead faster. Even up sell the bead tell them it's a better product which saves them headaches in the long run. Customers and GC and DWC are more then willing to pay a bit more for better products. It's all about how you market the products and how you market yourself that will help you make more $$$


Hardly cheaper. Hardly easier.

The cost savings was eaten up by the three extra boxes of filler I had to use on a 6200 bd ft job.

Maybe I'll try MSB later on when I invest money I haven't made yet on the right tools to install them, but as it is I have run out of patience on the last 1400ft of time and mud greedy bead.


----------



## Bevelation

thefinisher said:


> Heck, I find that you don't even have to wipe the bead after rolling like you would paper-faced. Just let it dry and coat the next day or coat immediately :thumbsup:


 Umm... you ignore the excess that would cause it to crumb up your 1st coat with dried compound from the day before? Must be something I'm doing wrong.


----------



## thefinisher

Bevelation said:


> Umm... you ignore the excess that would cause it to crumb up your 1st coat with dried compound from the day before? Must be something I'm doing wrong.


Really depends on how you put it on.... What I meant was you don't have to wipe down the edges of the bead. Only thing I do is set it square and run my knife down it to make sure it is square. I don't take the excess mud off of the edges. When I come to put first coat on it I just run my knife down the bead edge to get any dried mud. If you have a good system of doing it then it is faster than metal bead.


----------



## plugger

jswain said:


> Sure can Plugger will PM you :thumbsup:


Finally got around to picking them up this morning Jim, and put a few to use already today. 

But think I really need that tapepro outside roller, that thing was smoooth on the demo day we had not long ago.. 

Will throw some pics up abit later when I get home!


----------



## gazman

I have made the switch over to mudset beads. Here are a few pics of a work in progress. I am using the mudset tear away at the back of the neiches. The little flat applicator from TapePro is awesome. as is the roller.


----------



## jswain

Hey Gaz we've had plenty of interest in the Mud Set tearaway, some coming from our clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CosxsBmJ92c have you used it anywhere other than niches?


----------



## gazman

Yes I have just finished a job where I had to sheet over brickwork. It involved wrapping some windows. I used the tearaway against the windows. Worked a treat.


----------



## RocknRoller

jswain said:


> Hey Gaz we've had plenty of interest in the Mud Set tearaway, some coming from our clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CosxsBmJ92c have you used it anywhere other than niches?


Good stuff that video! Great idea finishing with the flat board on the back wall and then any of the flat tear away beads, stapled or mud set. One of the small baths next week we will test the flat tear around the walls against the ceiling. No angle tape up there. Crazy? Maybe


----------



## gazman

Here are some pics of the windows with the tearaway.


----------



## gazman

I also used the tearaway to form an expansion joint in the internal. The brick work that I glued the board to had an expansion joint here so I followed suit.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Great to have so many contractors willing to try new things, thanks everyone!

Our offer is still open: anyone world wide that wants to try any of our Mud Set Beads MS 90, MS outside splayed 135, Mud Set 350 bull, MS 3/4 Bull, Mud Set Magic Corner ..........we are ready when you are.

E mail [email protected] and let her know what you want to try and please provide all your contact info and ship able address.

Joe


----------



## Kiwiman

Trim-Tex said:


> Great to have so many contractors willing to try new things, thanks everyone!
> 
> Our offer is still open: anyone world wide that wants to try any of our Mud Set Beads MS 90, MS outside splayed 135, Mud Set 350 bull, MS 3/4 Bull, Mud Set Magic Corner ..........we are ready when you are.
> 
> E mail [email protected] and let her know what you want to try and please provide all your contact info and ship able address.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe :thumbsup:
I put in for the 3/4 bullnose, I've been itching to try them because we only have paper faced bullnose to choose from here.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Our offer is still open: anyone world wide that wants to try any of our Mud Set Beads MS 90, MS outside splayed 135, Mud Set 350 bull, MS 3/4 Bull, Mud Set Magic Corner ..........we are ready when you are.

E mail [email protected] and let her know what you want to try and please provide all your contact info and ship able address.

Joe[/QUOTE]

I FORGOT TO ADD: MSR008LP Mud Set Rigid Low Profile 

***It is time to try any of these super high impact, easy to use beads***


----------



## icerock drywall

Trim-Tex said:


> Our offer is still open: anyone world wide that wants to try any of our Mud Set Beads MS 90, MS outside splayed 135, Mud Set 350 bull, MS 3/4 Bull, Mud Set Magic Corner ..........we are ready when you are.
> 
> E mail [email protected] and let her know what you want to try and please provide all your contact info and ship able address.
> 
> Joe


I FORGOT TO ADD: MSR008LP Mud Set Rigid Low Profile 

***It is time to try any of these super high impact, easy to use beads***[/QUOTE]

I am ready


----------



## 2buckcanuck

icerock drywall said:


> I FORGOT TO ADD: MSR008LP Mud Set Rigid Low Profile
> 
> ***It is time to try any of these super high impact, easy to use beads***


I am ready[/QUOTE]

Joe from Trim tex

Icerock is ready to test your bead:whistling2:


----------



## RocknRoller

I want to hire IceRock 2 days a month for chasing money. 


Joe, I want to try 350 mud set 9' and 6pcs of the LED bead....please


----------



## Trim-Tex

R&R 

You stuff shipped Thursday. Please let us know what you think. 

Sorry for my late response as I was on the road in 3 states last week. We successfully converted 2 company's to go paperless with their corner beads. They are excited to increase durability, save money and reduce job site waste. :yes: Wednesday was perfect for us as it was raining hard all night & day, big contractor, big 300 unit project, no windows, semi finished roof, 1" of water every where on floors. They where pre taping corridors for mechanicals and to my delight  the Superintendant shows me 7 boxes of very soaking wet paper faced bead that they have to throw out 

Thanks everyone, have a great Sunday !


----------



## moore

Trim-Tex said:


> the Superintendant shows me 7 boxes of very soaking wet paper faced bead that they have to throw out !


:blink: Why? I've picked up paper face bead then driven through rain storms with it in the back of the truck getting soaked..Then put it on that same day.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Moore,
Sorry for the delayed response. The Super made the comment and I just Smiled and agreed, I didn't press on. The boxes and bead were soaked all the way. Since their finishers are paid piece meal I'm assuming that they would complain about the slowdown from damaged goods. We performed some testing after the trip and soaked several 8' paperfaced 90 beads 1. when soaked they were difficult to run through the hopper if the wet paper didn't tear it would collapse under the weight of the mud. 2. Mud bladed on was better but you still needed to be very careful handling and setting. 3. if left to dry the edges of paper deformed and wiggled back and forth.


----------



## moore

Trim-Tex said:


> Moore,
> Sorry for the delayed response. The Super made the comment and I just Smiled and agreed, I didn't press on. The boxes and bead were soaked all the way. Since their finishers are paid piece meal I'm assuming that they would complain about the slowdown from damaged goods. We performed some testing after the trip and soaked several 8' paperfaced 90 beads 1. when soaked they were difficult to run through the hopper if the wet paper didn't tear it would collapse under the weight of the mud. 2. Mud bladed on was better but you still needed to be very careful handling and setting. 3. if left to dry the edges of paper deformed and wiggled back and forth.


When that osb dries out they'll be tripping over the seams!!! LOL!! 

All 3 points make perfect sense Joe.


----------



## gazman

This is the first job in along while that I used metal bead. It was supplied by the dwc so I had to use it. Delivery blokes and other trades have ery little care factor.:furious:


----------



## thefinisher

I don't miss that ^^^^^. Glad we made the switch to TT. Their beads save use a lot of time by not having to fix corners that other trades ruin.


----------



## gazman

Agreed. I am trying to get the dwc to change.


----------



## embella plaster

Trim-Tex said:


> Trim-Tex roller tool install 90 and 3/4 bullnose
> This tool is included with your bead trial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TapePro tool works awesome for 90 MSB only!
> This roller is fantastic and we are importing them for North America (Coming soon)
> 
> 
> I will answer any questions tomorrow
> BTW the offer is not closed and everyone is all in
> 
> Joe


I wonder if your offer still stands for a trim tex fan always looking for new stuff in the market in 2015:thumbup:worth a try


----------



## Trim-Tex

Yes Sir

Contact Jim Swain @ Wallboard Tools in Brisbane


----------



## Trim-Tex

For those of you using our Mud Set beads and Mud Set Magic corner in North America.....Thank You! :thumbup: send [email protected] a picture of the box and your T shirt size and we will send your shirt and a 6pack of our #885 abrasive sanding blocks out ASAP 

For anyone in North America that hasn't tried our Mud Set technology on a cornerbead or a magic corner roll.......contact [email protected] and tell her which bead you want to try. We will send a full box and some swag.

Have a fantastic day!
Joe


----------



## Wimpy65

A very generous offer indeed! Thanks Joe! :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN

Joe, if every company had the same attitude as you do the world would be a better place!!:thumbsup:
Never in my life have I known a company that does what u do!
It's usually just about money but the way u go about things is something else!
Rock on Trim-Tex!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jackleg

hello joe, i am a trim-tex convert. i have been using the mud set since you graciously sent me several to try. in addition, i am sold on your sanding sponges, too. one question, where can i purchase your triangled detail sponge? they work wonderfully! everyone should be using those.. thanks, again!!!


----------



## Trim-Tex

Jackleg, Awesome that you like and use our MSBeads, you should send [email protected] a picture and get our latest T shirt. 

The triangle detail sanders are available from our E Store
http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=14


----------



## br549

The Trim-Tex samples showed up today. I'm looking forward to trying things out, especially the low profile mudset. The outside 90 chamfer bead is going to look killer too! Thank you Joe! :thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Trim-Tex said:


> For those of you using our Mud Set beads and Mud Set Magic corner in North America.....Thank You! :thumbup: send [email protected] a picture of the box and your T shirt size and we will send your shirt and a 6pack of our #885 abrasive sanding blocks out ASAP
> 
> For anyone in North America that hasn't tried our Mud Set technology on a cornerbead or a magic corner roll.......contact [email protected] and tell her which bead you want to try. We will send a full box and some swag.
> 
> Have a fantastic day!
> Joe


We have had a great response with many pictures and bead requests too.
So keep them coming.
You never know if you like something ...unless you give it a try.

Cheers,
Joe


----------

